# WHAT PETS DO YOU HAVE? Please post pics!



## teeneythebetta

I would love to see all the pets everyone has.. Pics appreciated!

heres my 7 pets.......... 

Teeney the female betta...









Miles and Cargo the Nerite snails...










Here is Patrick, My 4 year old male cat... (momma's boy <3)










And here is Baby, my 1 1/2 year old female cat... (she's quite the character)










Then here is my 7 year old American pit bull terrier/staffordshire bull terrier mix named DeeOhJee. (he has a jingle bell around his neck-- I was taking a christmas picture xD)











And this is Malachi, my 14 year old American Pit bull terrier. <3 He is a sweety pie, and loves going under the covers. :-D


----------



## MollyJean

OMG this is my favorite sport!

*takes a deep breath*


















These two cats are twins. They where born with half a tail, are cross eyed and albino. Their eyes are the prettiest shade of baby blue! Cain is scared of heights and Tyrael has a lot of health problems. Both have to wear sun block outside.. I love my twins! They're almost 5 years old and survived a house fire 2 years ago.


















Miko is about 2 years old and still the size of a kitten. We got her about 2 weeks after our house burned down and the second we saw her we knew she was ours and we were hers. She's scared of loud noises and doesn't go outside unless people are out there. Oh, and she's a snuggle bunny!










Sadie is only 8 months or so. She's an unregistered pit bull.. She's a little bigger now, this pic is old, but she looks pretty much the same. I just didn't want to wake her up for a pic, lol. She's had knee surgery and has a tumor (waiting on tests) and is the BEST DOG EVER IN THE WHOLE WIDE WORLD... or at least we make sure she feels like it.

OK, now for fishies! Boys first?









He's in charge.. and he knows it!









BBB's tank mate and a hitchhiker that's now in another tank. (Sneaky devil)









My pretty new(ish) HM.. he's soooo shy!

And the girls









Big momma in charge. She's broke but don't let that fool you, she gets around better then the rest and holds her own just fine.









Princess! Very shy little girl, but not at all weak!









Loves the camera and always blushes!









Momma's little explorer. She makes the driftwood and slate in my sorority worth it, she checks every mm of it for.. um.. I have no idea. lol!









My green girl. She doesn't play well with others, so she's in her own 5g for now. I'll move her when the 29 gallon is ready for the girls!

This isn't counting a ton of strays and the occasional rescue we get in. Animals are a huge part of our lives here. I don't think I'd keep my sanity without them!


----------



## teeneythebetta

MollyJean-- You have some very beautiful animals there! Sadie's coat is SO shiny! :-D

I'm so sorry to hear about the housefire!  But glad the kitties got out safe!


----------



## Tikibirds

Mr Bubbles - American Eskimo Dog

















maggie










:evil:




































maggie anf calcifer









snailzilla










and where am I supposed to sleep?


----------



## teeneythebetta

Tikibirds- Aww they're all so cute


----------



## Spazzfish

Fishies!
Spazz-crowbtail betta (male)
Iradecence-vt betta(female)
salt,pepper, and dalek.-peppered cories
taco,paco pequeño-ghost shrimp
furry pets!:
Rayne-the amazing blue heeler!
egyptian (gyptsy)-claico taby cat thingy. In my avatar.
three other dogs I some times claim......


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

***picture spam**

I have one female border collie/lab/? dog Maisy.
I also have one male long-haired Syrian hamster named Cookiedough.
And my 2 tanks. The 10 gallon holds 4 male guppies and 5 lamb-chop rasboras. The 5 gallon has my male VT Velvet and my nerite snail.

1. Maisy. 
2. Maisy again.
3. Cookiedough eating seeds. 
4. Cookiedough stealing seeds.
5. 10 Gallon 
6. 5 Gallon
7. Flutterby R.I.P :*(
8. Velvet
9. Velvet again.
10. Guess who it is?! Velvet.

Sorry about how big the pics are. *


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

In the pic of the 10 gallon - The orange guppy is the crazy one named Mango. The white one is named Hermes Jr. (After my first betta fish) the red and black one Sunset and the one behind the snail is Monarch.


----------



## betta lover1507

i have like 21 pets here :lol:
birds:
Nero, male cockatiel:








Jewel, female cockatiel:








my dog Syberis, some kind of mutt of something, male:








my cat, Midnight, female, solid black and a black & white genes in her:








"_The Great Melissa"_ she is a normal Ball python, female (AWESOME):








Sophie, Normal adult female, (Awesome) she'll be ready to breed this year:








^^ she is my ball python
Durgo, male pastel adult ball python, doesn't want to eat we don't know if he will be ready to breed this year:








Scythe, male pinstripe ball python, he eats when he feels like it >.>" :








Yogi, yellow belly (?) male ball python, he is just hatchling, and nips a lot of people o.o (on the left):








Blaze, albino male ball python, he is almost done recovering from scale rot and respiratory infection (i actually have no idea how he got it):








Entity, male ghost (something else) cornsnake, he eats very well:








we have a lesser male,and a pastel female (have no photos of) then 2 garter snakes.
Cryptom HM big ear male, white fins, yellow head, and purple body:








Cookie HM female, blue and red:








Kristie CT female, blue combodian:








Lacey CT female, wild type color:








Puddles ORT male, red/purple/pink marble:








Zero VT male, black marble dragon:








Echo HMPK male, multicolor (?):








Sylvia HMPK female, green salamander big ear geno and fancy geno:








Phantom CT male, black orchid:








Charles/Charlotte VT(?) un-sexed fry, bi-color:


----------



## Mo




----------



## lvandert

I have two pets with me in South Dakota and then my parents have the dogs in Minnesota. The first is Ekans, my corn snake. The second is Spike my cockatiel. Then its Zoey-Mo and C.C.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

Mo - What kind of fish is the one in the last pic?

BL1507 - I love all of your snakes, especially Entity.  I'd love one but I wouldn't be able to feed them the mice - live or frozen. :/


----------



## Mo

Its a glo-Fish, genetically modified zebra danio. Don't worry. My fish wasn't injected with jellyfish genes as an egg. But was bred from generations of fish that were


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

Mo said:


> Its a glo-Fish, genetically modified zebra danio. Don't worry. My fish wasn't injected with jellyfish genes as an egg. But was bred from generations of fish that were


I like the look of glo-fish.  I always thought they were bigger than that.


----------



## Mo

They are just basically zebra danios... Grow to the same size and have same requirements. They actually are zebra danios


----------



## betta lover1507

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> Mo - What kind of fish is the one in the last pic?
> 
> BL1507 - I love all of your snakes, especially Entity.  I'd love one but I wouldn't be able to feed them the mice - live or frozen. :/


well entity is sadly in the hands of my younger brother :-( suprise she is still alive though. to me it's pretty simple to feed snakes, as long you have distance from the mouse and your hand :lol:
i used to have a glofish, it was an orange. and seriously this fish was FAT, i mean it never lost weight i actually think it gained :roll: but he passed away by my brother's cruelty :-( but he was a little jerk, i named him "Chubo" :lol: and it fitted well


----------



## teeneythebetta

Yeah I would not be able to feed mice... ESPECIALLY live. That would be so sad. I would feel bad xD

Once I fed my turtle a feeder fish and I felt bad. :/


----------



## Olympia

By how long I've had them..

Snake, 8 years old and still going. Been with my through my not taking care of my pets phase, yet he's always been healthy. Only been lost once too. xD










V Baby Snake.










Zara.. she's like 6, or something:




























And this is Mocha.. the poo.. She's like 6 months. Don't have a lot of photos cause she's UGLY. Lol just kidding, just too lazy lately.


----------



## Jessicatm137

Here's mine! Black cat is Midnight ( male ) then Mittens, ( Female ) then my fish. I do NOT have pics of my dog yet.


----------



## xXGalaxyXx

Don't have very many pictures handy (only of the cats and the bird), but here's what I have:

*Sammy* - a little Ragdoll male cat. He's cute but doesn't like me. lD
*Rusty* - Sammy's brother. He's not smart...just don't look at him and maybe he won't fall off the table. He's super sweet, though. <3
*Sakura* - Little egyptian mau kitty. She's mean but we love her. 
*MJ* - a shy little orange kitty who's name used to be Michael Jackson before I knew she was a girl.
*Snipe* - He's just a black cat. He doesn't do much but he's fluffy.
*Cat* - She's not a cat, but a leopard gecko. She likes biting me. owo
*Sozan* - A side blotched lizard that I found outside. He has an orange throat and I still wish he could breath fire. /brick'd
*Tango* - my quarter horse/arabian girl. She's such a brat but I love her. <3
*Frankie* - My sun conure. He's just Frankie, there's nothing else to say. cx
*Snake* - A ball python with a very uncreative name. He doesn't do anything and I kind of stole him from my friend a little bit. cx
*Peter* - My jackrabbit that I tamed from outdoors. He's fluffy and suprisingly loves being handled for a wild bunny. I keep him in a cage outside and he steals ALL my vegetables.
And well, I'm not even going to try to list all of my fish.

Here's the pictures of the cats and Frankie:


----------



## Olympia

Galaxy our snakes have the same name! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## betta lover1507

teeneythebetta said:


> Yeah I would not be able to feed mice... ESPECIALLY live. That would be so sad. I would feel bad xD
> 
> Once I fed my turtle a feeder fish and I felt bad. :/


i don't have a problem feeding live  i don't like mice :lol:

__________________________________________________________
Olympia i love your pythons!!  there so cute!!
here is a pic of melissa eating ;-):


----------



## teeneythebetta

betta lover1507 said:


> i don't have a problem feeding live  i don't like mice :lol:
> 
> __________________________________________________________
> Olympia i love your pythons!!  there so cute!!
> here is a pic of melissa eating ;-):


OMG WHY??? Why did you post that pic :shock:

Im not really into mice either but it's kinda sad.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

teeneythebetta said:


> OMG WHY??? Why did you post that pic :shock:
> 
> Im not really into mice either but it's kinda sad.


I have to agree - posting that wasn't the best idea as I know there are quite a few rodent lovers on this forum. :/


----------



## doggyhog

I have a dog, 13 sheep, two rabbits, a hamster, and many many cats. 

This is Darcy with one of her sheep. 








My hamster, Magnolia. 








One of my New Zealand bunnies. 








Darcy and one of the cats. She is SO gentle with them. I completely trust her with out little baby kittens too.


----------



## JennybugJennifer

I have quite a few lovely pets 
Leila(kitty) and sweet pea:
















Pearl:








Jaws:








Gracie:








Kitty:







she is three legged 
Zoie:


----------



## JennybugJennifer

betta lover1507 said:


> i don't have a problem feeding live  i don't like mice :lol:
> 
> __________________________________________________________
> Olympia i love your pythons!!  there so cute!!
> here is a pic of melissa eating ;-):


Gah. I understand this is nature taking place... But I love rats and absolutely hate pictures of live animals being ate.


----------



## FrostSinth

^I would assume its frozen, unless she has a rodent stock pile. Its no different than feeding your bettas live things, just on a slightly larger scale. I used to work at an exotic animal shelter, and only the baby snakes ever got anything live.

On to mine!! :-D :-D
Fish First:

















































Then my Goats: <3<3

































My puggle:









My Cats:

















And finally, the last thing I have (i think); My chickens:
(theres' 8)










I also have a ghost shrimp and a brittlenose plecko, but I have no pictures 
Thats all for now!!


----------



## bettalover2000

I have 3 cats & 2 fish.
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=3371
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=3085


----------



## copperarabian

I have a Galah cockatoo named Rosie, a dog named Sugar, lots of fish, and I'm getting a female pastel ball python on friday who I'm going to name Daenerys(game of thrones). I'll post her photo on Friday when I get her 



















I do live with more animals, we have remmie the cocker spaniel and pepper the chihuahua terrier mix, and then my sister has a cat. But the girls I listed above are coming with me when I move out


----------



## teeneythebetta

JennybugJennifer said:


> I have quite a few lovely pets
> 
> Aww your Cat's look like such snuggle bugs


----------



## bettalover2000

copperarabian said:


> I have a Galah cockatoo named Rosie, a dog named Sugar, lots of fish, and I'm getting a female pastel ball python on friday who I'm going to name Daenerys(game of thrones). I'll post her photo on Friday when I get her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do live with more animals, we have remmie the cocker spaniel and pepper the chihuahua terrier mix, and then my sister has a cat. But the girls I listed above are coming with me when I move out


Copp, you are such a talented photographer!


----------



## Aluyasha

I have owned pretty much any pet you can think of at some point in my life. lol But right now I have these:
Betta, Onion:








Betta, Man o' War:








Comet Goldfish, Pacer:








Common Goldfish, Pushy:








Dwarf Hamster, Hannibal:








Cats, Jak-ke (calico) and Tao (grey):








And cat, Drew:


----------



## teeneythebetta

Aluysha-- WOW! All of your pets are so pretty! Haha the Cat's laying together, that's cute


----------



## Aluyasha

teeneythebetta said:


> Aluysha-- WOW! All of your pets are so pretty! Haha the Cat's laying together, that's cute


 Thank you. 
The brown cat (Drew) and the grey cat (Tao) are actually littermates from my mother's cat. When they were born I helped her give birth and cut the cord. They are turning 5 years old in June.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Well lets see here:
This is all in order of how they are displayed....Spike the crowntail. Emma Demma the pug. Baby Girl the ferel kitty whom only loves us for food. AND Mr. Whistles!!! the gaming guinea pig!!!


































I take WAY too many pictures and I have lots of everyone except Baby Girl. She isn't too camera savvy ;P


----------



## teeneythebetta

FishyFishy89- aww they're cute! I like that you have a feral, very few people are up to that. I volunteer at a no kill shelter that has many ferals- and I hate to say it but more than likely they will never find homes.


----------



## FishyFishy89

teeneythebetta said:


> FishyFishy89- aww they're cute! I like that you have a feral, very few people are up to that. I volunteer at a no kill shelter that has many ferals- and I hate to say it but more than likely they will never find homes.


TYVM
I *think* I had hit her with my truck. I either did or got VERY close to it. She was preggers so I felt I owed it to her to take her in.
She has been with us for 13 years now and is just now starting to get close to us.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

Ive got alot of pets, heres a few of them!
All in all I have a thirteen year old beagle, a two year old poodle dachshund, three rats, one a nekkid, ones a rex, and ones a double rex. The double and nekked are sisters and the rex is their brother from another litter. I also have a cat. My tanks have ghost shrimp a betta, two aquatic frogs, and a crayfish. I also have tree frogs. 

I live in a zoo!


----------



## teeneythebetta

Aww cute, Lyzza! 


Unfortunately I believe my 14 year old dog needs to be put down soon. Over the past 6 months, he developed cancer and catarax. Obviously those are not something to euthanize for, and he has lived with it. But recently he has been simpering every time he even lightly bumps his head, he will do a very weird cough/throwing up noise after eating and sometimes his eyes cross outwards when he eats. My poor baby! </3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## teeneythebetta

Simpering= whimpering**
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aluyasha

teeneythebetta said:


> Aww cute, Lyzza!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I believe my 14 year old dog needs to be put down soon. Over the past 6 months, he developed cancer and catarax. Obviously those are not something to euthanize for, and he has lived with it. But recently he has been simpering every time he even lightly bumps his head, he will do a very weird cough/throwing up noise after eating and sometimes his eyes cross outwards when he eats. My poor baby! </3
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 My ferret did that right around the time before he was euthanized (he was 8 years old), tuned out not only did he have cancer, but the gagging and pawing at his mouth was from a tumor in his throat.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Aluyasha said:


> My ferret did that right around the time before he was euthanized (he was 8 years old), tuned out not only did he have cancer, but the gagging and pawing at his mouth was from a tumor in his throat.


Aww poor baby! Im sorry for your loss!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

Oh no! An old dog is one of the worst things. Lilly was my first dog, and has always been there for me. Shes got problems with her ears, a chronic yeast infection we just cant seem to get rid of, lumps on her belly, and shes lost 20% of her body wieght in the last year, and the doctor thinks it might be an iron deficiency, a parasite or cancer... I just dont know what id do without her!

I had a ferret once i got off of craigslist who had ear mites, though i didnt know,a nd they got into his inner ear canal, and started affecting his brain. I brought him to the vet and they treated him, but i ended up with a paraplegic ferret i had to syringe feed. when he got a little better, he would turn mean with no notice, just pettringhim for like an hour, and all of a sudden hed attack you viciously. but i loved that ferret! After the treatment, it took him a while to go to the bathroom, and when he did, i praised him so much that everytime he saw me, hed drag himself to the litter box and poop!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

i will see if i can upload pics but here are my pets and their species:

1 rat terrier RIP (dog)
1 rescue mutt (dog)
1 betta fish(Honeycomb)
1 russian tortoise


i take care of many horses(i ride too  but here are the main horses i take care of:

1 american quarter horse (Rest in Peace my buddy) 
1 german warmblood hanoverian 


Love all your pets!


----------



## thekinetic

I want a ferret so badly but I live with my parents right now and my mom has said no, but I've got my fishies so I'm good.

I might even have to break out an old cage and get a hamster, only porblem is my niece wants to be over here and around me enough as it is, she loves my fish tanks, so you can imagine if I got a little ball of fluff! ^_^ She is adorable though especially the way she says kitten, she says Kit-ten....omg it's too cute! @[email protected]


----------



## teeneythebetta

@MyRainbowBettaFish I'm so sorry about your babies that've passed! I used to have a rat terrier and a miniature jack russel. 



thekinetic said:


> I want a ferret so badly but I live with my parents right now and my mom has said no, but I've got my fishies so I'm good.
> 
> I might even have to break out an old cage and get a hamster, only porblem is my niece wants to be over here and around me enough as it is, she loves my fish tanks, so you can imagine if I got a little ball of fluff! ^_^ She is adorable though especially the way she says kitten, she says Kit-ten....omg it's too cute! @[email protected]


Haha! I want a hamster too! My mom always told me no because they stink, then I discovered you can litter box train them! Then when I told her that she said she doesn't like the messy bedding. Then I told her I can use fleece. Then she said I don't have anywhere to put the cage in my room.. She won that part xD


----------



## dbooknook

I have two hamsters(okay.....the one in the driver's seat is my brother's:twisted. I named mine Petal.
Feather, my betta boy. He has really improved over the last 7 months!:-D
Isis, my betta girl. She is improving AND growing the last three months!:-D
My turtle, Maya. She does not like the camera much.:evil:
I also have a 30 gallon guppy tank which I have no pictures of.:-(


----------



## teeneythebetta

Dbooknook- aww  They're so cute! I used to have a turtle but she got too big for her tank an I didn't have room for a bigger tank, I had to release her into a pond, I didn't want to give her away because I didn't want someone that would take bad care of her to get her.


----------



## dbooknook

@teeneythebetta I'm sorry you have to put your dog down.


----------



## teeneythebetta

dbooknook said:


> @teeneythebetta I'm sorry you have to put your dog down.


Ik. But to be honest Idk if it's gonna happen. I felt his neck and you can feel a lump/tumor in it. He's not whining when you touch his head anymore, someone told us that when dogs suddenly lose allot of their vision they do that. My mom suggested we go to have a vet check him out and my dad got mad and said "no. You want me to kill my dog?" I don't want mydog to die but it's sad to let him live like this.


----------



## dbooknook

Tough decisions.:-(


----------



## Olympia

Teeny, I'm sorry about your dog. 
Your dad sounds a lot like my dad. My dad hates the vet too and we kept our old boxer until it was so painfully obvious that we couldn't anymore.
She was 9 (boxers usually live 8-10 years). She had some sort of awful neurological condition I think. One day she started backing into a corner uncontrollably, couldn't stop doing it. The most terrifying part was when part of her skull caved in, a sign of serious neurological problems. It was clear she couldn't fight anymore after that, even my dad realized. ;-;
She was also covered in little tumors (well one was kind of big) but the vet tested one of them and said it was benign. Apparently boxers get them a lot.
I wish I had photos of her but they aren't on my computer. She was a dark brindle boxer with a little white stripe between her eyes. My first dog. She bit my face the first day we had her. :-D


----------



## teeneythebetta

Olympia said:


> Teeny, I'm sorry about your dog.
> Your dad sounds a lot like my dad. My dad hates the vet too and we kept our old boxer until it was so painfully obvious that we couldn't anymore.
> She was 9 (boxers usually live 8-10 years). She had some sort of awful neurological condition I think. One day she started backing into a corner uncontrollably, couldn't stop doing it. The most terrifying part was when part of her skull caved in, a sign of serious neurological problems. It was clear she couldn't fight anymore after that, even my dad realized. ;-;
> She was also covered in little tumors (well one was kind of big) but the vet tested one of them and said it was benign. Apparently boxers get them a lot.
> I wish I had photos of her but they aren't on my computer. She was a dark brindle boxer with a little white stripe between her eyes. My first dog. She bit my face the first day we had her. :-D


Omg I'm so sorry!! :'( poor baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia

She was actually a really mean dog I realize. To me. I could never touch her toys, couldn't bug her, didn't listen to me. I was surprised that my current dogs let me do all these things I never could with her.
I guess I was lower than her on the totem pole in her mind. She only ever bit me that first day though. -sigh-
Crazy dog.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

teeneythebetta said:


> @MyRainbowBettaFish I'm so sorry about your babies that've passed! I used to have a rat terrier and a miniature jack russel.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! I want a hamster too! My mom always told me no because they stink, then I discovered you can litter box train them! Then when I told her that she said she doesn't like the messy bedding. Then I told her I can use fleece. Then she said I don't have anywhere to put the cage in my room.. She won that part xD


Thanks Teeney! I am deeply sorry about your dog, it is always sad would you have to put an animal down


----------



## FishyFishy89

thekinetic said:


> I want a ferret so badly but I live with my parents right now and my mom has said no, but I've got my fishies so I'm good.
> 
> I might even have to break out an old cage and get a hamster, only porblem is my niece wants to be over here and around me enough as it is, she loves my fish tanks, so you can imagine if I got a little ball of fluff! ^_^ She is adorable though especially the way she says kitten, she says Kit-ten....omg it's too cute! @[email protected]


ferrets smell HORRIBLE!
Hubby wants one too. I told him that if he gets a ferret I can get another guinea pig.


----------



## Enkil

Other than fish, we have 3 dogs in the house. Two are Great Danes and belong to the roomie. The other is my American Bully pup.

Fenris is so cute and getting big. I love this lil guy.


----------



## fleetfish

My doofus cat, Quill. He's a mediumhair shelter baby and I've had him for seven years. He will often bury himself under the blankets and sleep like this <333


----------



## staffylover

I have Reuben (bottom right), Chloe passed away in March age 15 (liver coloured)
Jack (all white) no longer with us
Reuben with his friends (staffy cross and Rottie)



Tara - no longer with us



Bodie my cat, we rescued him about 3 months ago 



Lilly - She is not my dog but she can never be rehomed so I have sponsored her for life and pay towards her keep monthly



I also have an African Grey called Marley but I could not find any pics and he is tucked up in bed now


----------



## thekinetic

FishyFishy89 said:


> ferrets smell HORRIBLE!
> Hubby wants one too. I told him that if he gets a ferret I can get another guinea pig.


 
You do know you have to have them descented? They have glands that excrete musk. It greatly reduces their smell when you do.


----------



## teeneythebetta

thekinetic said:


> You do know you have to have them descented? They have glands that excrete musk. It greatly reduces their smell when you do.


Can they be litter box trained? xD


----------



## BWG

teeneythebetta said:


> Can they be litter box trained? xD


 
Mine use their litterbox, plus the cats'. I'll see if I can find some pictures of my ferrets that are decent.


----------



## BWG

My cats Stormy, Rosie, and Jinx










Stormy again and Juliet










Romeo and Mason










Caesar (who didnt feel like staying still for a picture...even when bribed lol)


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

teeneythebetta said:


> @MyRainbowBettaFish I'm so sorry about your babies that've passed! I used to have a rat terrier and a miniature jack russel.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! I want a hamster too! My mom always told me no because they stink, then I discovered you can litter box train them! Then when I told her that she said she doesn't like the messy bedding. Then I told her I can use fleece. Then she said I don't have anywhere to put the cage in my room.. She won that part xD


The rat terrier we had was the smartest dog i have ever seen. She somehow got out of the house one day and waited there on the front porch sitting and waiting for us to come home- she had an amazing personality and we miss her but hope she is ok under the rainbow bridge


----------



## teeneythebetta

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> The rat terrier we had was the smartest dog i have ever seen. She somehow got out of the house one day and waited there on the front porch sitting and waiting for us to come home- she had an amazing personality and we miss her but hope she is ok under the rainbow bridge


Aww! I'm sure she's in a good place now :')
Technically the rat Terrier was my grandma's dog but we lived with my grandma. We moved in with my dad, then after that my grandma passed away. We could not keep the rat terrier because my dad didn't want to neuter our male dogs (yeah I do not agree with it -_-) and although the rat terrier was spayed, the boys would.. Well. Ya know. 24/7. We gave her to my mom 's cousin. Since she was an escape artist, she got out one day and was hit by a car backing up in a parking lot. She broke many bones and it was either put her down or pay thousands of dollars and have her practically live in a body cast until healed. She was put down. :'(


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

teeneythebetta said:


> Aww! I'm sure she's in a good place now :')
> Technically the rat Terrier was my grandma's dog but we lived with my grandma. We moved in with my dad, then after that my grandma passed away. We could not keep the rat terrier because my dad didn't want to neuter our male dogs (yeah I do not agree with it -_-) and although the rat terrier was spayed, the boys would.. Well. Ya know. 24/7. We gave her to my mom 's cousin. Since she was an escape artist, she got out one day and was hit by a car backing up in a parking lot. She broke many bones and it was either put her down or pay thousands of dollars and have her practically live in a body cast until healed. She was put down. :'(


I am so sorry about your grandma and dog, it can be hard to lose somebody you love  Yep thats why i like to spay and neuter all my animals lol

I am so sorry about your(grandmas) dog, that is a horrible way to go, all stuck up in a cast, no way to move. I am VERY sorry for you


----------



## teeneythebetta

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> I am so sorry about your grandma and dog, it can be hard to lose somebody you love  Yep thats why i like to spay and neuter all my animals lol
> 
> I am so sorry about your(grandmas) dog, that is a horrible way to go, all stuck up in a cast, no way to move. I am VERY sorry for you


Thank you. She was a good dog. She was so excited when we would come home that she would pee on the floor in excitement xD


----------



## thekinetic

Wow Blackwaterguy, your cats are ok with the ferrets?  Usually the ferrets would be killed.

They're all cute anyway! 

Sorry to hear about your dogs!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

teeneythebetta said:


> Thank you. She was a good dog. She was so excited when we would come home that she would pee on the floor in excitement xD


lol XD


----------



## lorax84

This is my dog Coco.



















I also have 3 turtles and all my fish


----------



## FishyFishy89

thekinetic said:


> You do know you have to have them descented? They have glands that excrete musk. It greatly reduces their smell when you do.


I did not know that
most rodent smells come from their leavings.


----------



## BettaMiah

I have 2 Male Hermit Crabs- Gizmo and Ajax

An African Dwarf Frog- Dj

Two Male Bettas- Yuuki and Ryu

One Female Betta- Chie

Four Cory Catfish- Kia, Kyo, Roku, Juno

Two Goldfish- Beau and Taboo

One Pleco- Echo

Two Budgies- Skyler and Junior

Two Chinchillas- Mo and Leggo 

A Dog- Chili

And a Cat- Bella.


----------



## Laki

Ferrets here in Atlantic Canada are descented before they're sold. They're also neutered to prevent people letting them free in the wild and causing a problem. 

Anyway, I like this thread and I loved seeing everybodies pets!! I would love another cat for Oliver to play with but I doubt it will happen until we get a larger place. 
First up is Coco, my (now deceased) best friend. He lived to be 14. He was a terrier mix with dominant breed being JRT (I think). He has been out of my physical life for 8 months now and everyday I think about him. I dream about walking and playing with him pretty frequently too. I wanted to share his pics. 
Currently I have Ludendorff, Bowser (my bettas), Oliver my 2-4yr old tabby rescue cat and Acacia my (almost) 6 year old dwarf mix bunny.


----------



## copperarabian

My pretty pastel ball python Danearys


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

Yay for a snake named Dany! Shes definitely one of my favorites. =]


----------



## LaLaLeyla

Okay here's a long list but here we go
1 mouse (Cricket)
1 winter white hamster (George)
1 mini-rex/lop bunny ( Boo)
2 fancy rats (Dimey/Pickles)
2 cats (Lanny/Violet)
4 betta fish ( Strawberry/Lady/Cosmo/Gizmo)


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

Laki, I love your dog! What breeds is he?
My poodle/dachshund bred with a pug, and his pups kinda had the same wierd fur that your pup has. 
Hes freaking adorable, and i bet the best dog!


----------



## BWG

thekinetic said:


> Wow Blackwaterguy, your cats are ok with the ferrets?  Usually the ferrets would be killed.
> 
> They're all cute anyway!


The ferrets are definitely in charge. They think it's fun to chase the cats. I always have to save the cats from the big scary less than three pound ferrets lol


----------



## Laki

LyzzaRyzz said:


> Laki, I love your dog! What breeds is he?
> My poodle/dachshund bred with a pug, and his pups kinda had the same wierd fur that your pup has.
> Hes freaking adorable, and i bet the best dog!


Heinz 57. ;-)
I'm willing to bet JRT was a dominant breed, he was very active and smart and playful up until 14 years old. My friend has a dog off the same "lines" (which means there are people still inbreeding off Coco's mutt line after 14 years) and she was told it's a JRT/Chihuahua. There is NO chi in her dog though! lol but you never know. Thanks, he was the best dog I could have hoped for. There'll never be another like him. I miss him terribly.


----------



## Tikibirds

I gots:

1 female chinchilla - Chichiri








1 Male American Eskimo Dog - Mr Bubbles









Bubbles with John








4 wild caught trapdoor snails








and about 30 of their babies :shock:









FISHIES









Unsexed petco baby


















El Kabong









Derpy FIns









Baron Von FIshie Fins - tail bitting extrodinaire









There are more but I dont want to to post 15 fish pics


----------



## teeneythebetta

Olympia said:


> Teeny, I'm sorry about your dog.
> Your dad sounds a lot like my dad. My dad hates the vet too and we kept our old boxer until it was so painfully obvious that we couldn't anymore.
> She was 9 (boxers usually live 8-10 years). She had some sort of awful neurological condition I think. One day she started backing into a corner uncontrollably, couldn't stop doing it. The most terrifying part was when part of her skull caved in, a sign of serious neurological problems. It was clear she couldn't fight anymore after that, even my dad realized. ;-;
> She was also covered in little tumors (well one was kind of big) but the vet tested one of them and said it was benign. Apparently boxers get them a lot.
> I wish I had photos of her but they aren't on my computer. She was a dark brindle boxer with a little white stripe between her eyes. My first dog. She bit my face the first day we had her. :-D


I noticed yesterday that the top of his head looks like it is caving in a bit, especially on one side. Which is extremely unusual considering he is an APBT and Should have big muscles right there


----------



## Olympia

Oh my gosh, that's horrible. Is it visible or only when you feel it?
I noticed some older dogs at the vet's office do have kind of squishy heads in places, but on our girl you could clearly see a depression there.


----------



## teeneythebetta

It's only really noticeable when you look at him on his level. If you look at him while you're standing up you can't tell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia

Ours was way worse. You might want to have it checked out if you can though...


----------



## teeneythebetta

Olympia said:


> Ours was way worse. You might want to have it checked out if you can though...


All I can do is hope my dad will realize that he is only hurting my dog more. He has never been the type of owner that takes a dog to a vet. It's so sad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedFynn21

I loved looking at everyone's beautiful pets on here! :-DThought I'd throw a few pics of all mine. I have 4 bettas, and one dog.

Dakhota, more often called "Khota"--my male 2 yr. old Australian Shepherd/Blue Heeler cross:





















And all of my bettas:

My first, Fynn. A Veil Tail:























Aurora, or "Rory". Delta male:





















Newer addition, Nomad. He's a Halfmoon that was miss-labeled as a Delta:






















And my newest addition, Julep. Not sure if he's a Super-Delta, or a Halfmoon:
A


----------



## Laki

Your dog is so unique! 
lol at Fynn and his decoration!! 

Also, o.o to the dog with the caved in head.  I hope you guys get that figured out soon!


----------



## Enkil

I wish I had taken my camera outside last night. Fenris was sitting at my side watching fireworks with us.


----------



## Sapphoira

Aww everyone has such adorable babies! I recently posted my bettas in another post, soo I am going to post my non-finned kids here  I have four betta boys, and Lizzie is my 8 year old Siamese mix kitty. She is the boss of the whole house, and has moved across the country with me three times now! Cush is my dog, I've had him less than a year. I got him from a high kill shelter down in North Carolina, thanks to the rescue efforts of a pet rescue railroad operation stretching from NC to NJ! He's my treasure! We think he's a boxer mix, he's got the look of a boxer if you cross it with something super skinny and long legged. No matter how much I feed him he's always ribby! He likes to sit in the cat bed and my lap.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

doggyhog said:


> I have a dog, 13 sheep, two rabbits, a hamster, and many many cats.
> 
> This is Darcy with one of her sheep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hamster, Magnolia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my New Zealand bunnies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darcy and one of the cats. She is SO gentle with them. I completely trust her with out little baby kittens too.


Can i have your sheep lol:lol:

They are SO adorable!

As for me, i can't post pics right now, but my signature pretty much says it all.

18-!9 hh 9 yrs old thoroughbred possibly on the way!! (horse)


----------



## teeneythebetta

Sapphoria- what beautiful babies!! Lol is your dog laying in the cat's bed??


----------



## bettafishfinnatic

sapphoria- your dog to me looks like a boxer lab dane mix.. i love dogs and love to study them bettas are a close second though..


will be able to post pics later lol


----------



## Sapphoira

teeneythebetta said:


> Sapphoria- what beautiful babies!! Lol is your dog laying in the cat's bed??


Yes his favorite spot is is the cat bed! The cat prefers human furniture so I guess it all works out in the end


----------



## teeneythebetta

Sapphoira said:


> Yes his favorite spot is is the cat bed! The cat prefers human furniture so I guess it all works out in the end


Haha! Same, my cats don't use any cat beds... Once I walked into my room and my dog was sitting in the cat bed... Lol his butt is the size of the bed xD


----------



## Sapphoira

bettafishfinnatic said:


> sapphoria- your dog to me looks like a boxer lab dane mix.. i love dogs and love to study them bettas are a close second though..
> 
> 
> will be able to post pics later lol



That mix is certainly a possibility! He does have webbed toes, which could be lab. I thought maybe greyhound, because they also have webbed toes and he is SO lean!


----------



## bettafishfinnatic

Sapphoira said:


> That mix is certainly a possibility! He does have webbed toes, which could be lab. I thought maybe greyhound, because they also have webbed toes and he is SO lean!


ya... is he really thick, he dosnt look very thick but is he. or is he long and selnder lol very cute though


----------



## bettafishfinnatic

ok so this is sunny my ONLY other animal unless you count bats, turtels, fish, anything that lives in or at a pond... so her she is my guuuurl










yeep now.. NOSE SHOT

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=4171&pictureid=26557

lastly the common "what" lol

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=4171&pictureid=26554


----------



## FishyFishy89

She looks sorta like my Nati Girl. She passed 2-3 years ago. A very forgiving girl. I feel her teaching me through my pug.


----------



## bettafishfinnatic

ya she dose... must be the face or the color or both...


----------



## teeneythebetta

Very pretty girls ^
If it werent for my dream to rescue pit bulls from shelters... I'd love a golden retriever. Their fur is so thick and beautiful


----------



## twinjupiter

Aside from my girls, I have a 3 year old mutt named Memphis.
He was adopted from the shelter at 14 weeks old by my Fiance and his full registered name is Memphis Murdertrain Crawford. He is a aussie/malinois mix, as far as I can tell from his behavior, play style and the history the shelter gave us. 
Here he is at 14 weeks:








And now

















I also have a kitty of unknown age, Eva. She is our temporary adopted kitty, as her dad is a good friend of ours who joined the military and does not know when he will be able to return and take her. She is the _sweetest_ cat I have ever met. 








She can be a bit dramatic when she is hungry. She will find something loud and crunchy, like plastic, paper, magazines, cardboard, mail.. and chew/eat it like "MOM I AM STARVING LOOK I AM EATING PAPER BECAUSE NO ONE EVER FEEDS ME"
As you can see below, she is _not_ starving in the least..









She and Memphis love to hang out together. Here they are watching a bug stuck in the ash of the fireplace.









Then there's my planted 55gal.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Aww very pretty babies! My cat's love to chew paper/cardboard/plastic as well... But they don't eat it :shock:


----------



## twinjupiter

teeneythebetta said:


> Aww very pretty babies! My cat's love to chew paper/cardboard/plastic as well... But they don't eat it :shock:


She doesn't actually swallow it, just rips and chews as loudly as possible.


----------



## Luimeril

don't have pics. 8U but, my family owns 5 dogs(Belle, Heidi, and Amy are chihuahuas, Holly is a Pekingese, Mandy is my Jack Russel/Pomeranian mix), one inside cat(Junior), one outside cat we adopted as a stray(Miss Kitty), 11 bettas, one turtle(Turtle), and as of today, one baby sugar glider named Meeko. :U


----------



## bettafishfinnatic

ya, id love a pit bull those were my first choice because i licked the differencness but my mom said no, so instead i got my sunny


----------



## kfryman

I wish I had my sisters computer to post pictures (I usually use my phone) but I guess I could tell you what there is outside of fish at my house.

We have three dogs, one is old and is on meds. She is 14 or 15 and is a bigger dog so we may Jose her soon. My sister has two dogs that are sisters, pit bull and rhodesion ridgeback. She also has a ball python that is probably bigger than 5 foot. We have 3 cats all have been rescued or taken in, the oldest we got as a kitten, she was dumped with her litter and was the last one left of the litter. The other two are buddies, they adopted us, my mom fed them as they were strays and we have had them since. I will try and post pictures later.


----------



## Laki

Those retrievers are sooo nice! I love them but my bf thinks they're too plain o.o He wants a french mastiff (there is less variation in shades of them than goldies) lol oh well. 
I love the look of Memphis! He's handsome 
It's not my cat who makes paper noise to annoy mom and dad. It's my bunny. When her hay rack is empty she will take it off the 'wall' and slam it a couple times. I usually find it on the side of the litter box where I see as I walk by when it's empty. Normally it is on the inside and you cannot see it as you walk by (she has a 3 storey condo)


----------



## mkayum

Tego, my shaved cat lol. I have to shave all of his fur for some health reasons. He always eat too much hairs and would throw up on my bed. I figured it wasn't not good for him. Hairball problem and this weather too, It's too hot for my cat. After I shaved him, I started to notice that he seems getting better. He can cool himself off and also stopped throwing up the hairballs. I love my cat and he also know the tricks. I taught him to sit and stand up and beg for food in sign language, I'm deaf... of course. I would sign "want", he understood and he raises his right paw to show that he does want a treat. I taught his first trick is sit in the sign language when he was a year old. He's seven years old and is still learning his new trick of standing up. I never had a dog and I got bored and thought of trying to teach my cat. He's quite smart enough to understand.  He gets along with my pets. 

He only befriends my three years old parakeet and a leopard gecko, Nemo. He used to be very close with my green parakeet which is four years old. She died the next day when I noticed her becoming weak. I had made an appointment to take her to the vet but she died the next day. She was given to me by my friend. She had this bird for two years and then another couple years with me. She was extremely tamed and will let you hold her anytime. She died on the early of the springtime.

The blue parakeet, Berry in this photo is still alive and is three years old. He was a mate to my deceased green parakeet, Kiwi.




























This is my ten gallon tank and is home to 3 or 4 years old minnow (Sea Queen) & the 2 years old rosey minnow (Sea King) and the seven Kuhili loaches. (which is hiding in the cave)... and one white cloud minnow. 










My betta clan!
First: Morgan| Unicorn | No name? | Dr. Reid | NownKnu


My two praying mantis!








Green Lady








Popa Lady

My leopard gecko, Nemo









She's turning in two years in the next month.  My little beauty gecko.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Your pets are so pretty!! I taught my cat's to sit and high five lol. Well one only knows sit cos shes stubborn lol


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

lemme see if my computer will let me post pics lol! Love all your animals! 

As for me, my signature pretty much says it all. And yes, a Hanoverian is a breed of horse  I am obsessed with horses, riding, and bring for them 

here is my thread on horses!


http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=107617

^
-
-
-
-
- Be sure to check it out if you love horses, love riding, or love anything to do with them!


----------



## mkayum

teeneythebetta said:


> Your pets are so pretty!! I taught my cat's to sit and high five lol. Well one only knows sit cos shes stubborn lol


AW!!! That's so cute and I tried to teach my cat how to fetch but he's too stubborn haha!


----------



## Laki

My cat Oliver will give Paw and stand up but ONLY if he thinks he's getting a treat.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Emma the pug can:
Wave
Play Dead
Roll Over 
Spin
Dance
Shake
Bow

And we are currently working on "wipe your paws"


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

I dont many pictures, just yet, but i do have a few videos of my new puppies, Maggie Lou and Toby Jo.


----------



## gn3ranger

I current have 

1 male betta 
2 albino cories
2 emerald cories
1 leopard cory
1 green anole
1 rat
1 ghost shrimp can't forget the little guys 

I'll try and gets pics of them all

I'm contemplating on getting A Bahama Anole for a tank mate for my green Anole










There's a picture of my precious baby  she is now in a much larger cage and going on to 27 months almost XD










There she is in her new and improved cage with her former cage mate RIP 










Oh this one almost made me cry this is Simon chillen with his 2 ratties "RIP" simon old rescued Guinea pig from a garage sale loved my rats so much omg I miss Him so much


----------



## gn3ranger

Sorry i had to post this one up since my rat looks like she's throwing up lol funny pic


----------



## teeneythebetta

I just died of cuteness overload  theyre all so adorable!

Gn3ranger- I'm sorry for your loss. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

gn3ranger said:


> Sorry i had to post this one up since my rat looks like she's throwing up lol funny pic


Bahaha! Too cute! My ratties do some funny stuff sometimes!
Rats are the best!


----------



## nel3

i dont have picks of my fish atm but there are some vids. this is my gecko, ive done this 4 times so far but i dont feed him like this regularly.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddwbfo0EObA


----------



## AquaKai

I have 1 YBS named Juliette:

























Here's my Labradoodle Puppy named Solo Jones, yes I have a thing for Harrison Ford...:

























I have a 10 year old poodle named Chewie, but he doesn't like pictures...

Here are some of my fish:
Ember Tetras:









Peppered Corydoras:









Diamond Tetras:









Panda Corydora:









Fitzwilliam:









Benjamin:









My DP Joey:


----------



## teeneythebetta

OMG your lab/poodle IS FREAKING ADORABLE! <3


----------



## mkayum

gn3ranger said:


> I current have
> 
> 1 male betta
> 2 albino cories
> 2 emerald cories
> 1 leopard cory
> 1 green anole
> 1 rat
> 1 ghost shrimp can't forget the little guys
> 
> I'll try and gets pics of them all
> 
> I'm contemplating on getting A Bahama Anole for a tank mate for my green Anole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a picture of my precious baby  she is now in a much larger cage and going on to 27 months almost XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There she is in her new and improved cage with her former cage mate RIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this one almost made me cry this is Simon chillen with his 2 ratties "RIP" simon old rescued Guinea pig from a garage sale loved my rats so much omg I miss Him so much


You have beautiful rats. I used to have one but it lived for almost two years and died of cancerous tumor or unknown reasons. 

Here's an old pic of her and the cat, Tego

Her name is Jebby.


----------



## AquaKai

teeneythebetta said:


> OMG your lab/poodle IS FREAKING ADORABLE! <3


Thanks! That was about 2 or 3 months ago. Here are some current pictures and ones that didn't go through:









Joey:









And Fitzwilliam:


----------



## mkayum

AquaKai said:


> Thanks! That was about 2 or 3 months ago. Here are some current pictures and ones that didn't go through:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Fitzwilliam:


I love the name of Fitzwilliam! His face looking kind derp... which is cute! 

Lab doodle..? He look so adorable!!!!!!!! He kind look like maltese.. I thought he was. You have so many adorable pets even the turtle too! c:


----------



## gn3ranger

wow your rat jebby was so cute  sorry it hear about the death. Judging by her stance in the pic on top of the cat I'm guessing she was hyper  my rats only do that when they are hyper.


----------



## PaintingPintos

Horse: NASDAQ, 1/4 Arabian, 3/4 Paint, 2-4 years old (forgot, lol)
Dog: Butch, Tibetan Terrier, 11 years old, acts exactly like a puppy
Cats: Pumpkin, American Shorthair, 8 years old. Simon, British Bombay (a lot of you have Bombays and don't know it-- look them up), unknown age
Birds: 2 budgies: Angel, mostly blue. Nearly 4 years old. Skye, mostly white. Several months younger than Angel.
2 European Starlings: Jill, 49 days old. Jack, 46 days old.
Fish: Goldfish: Pearl, white Pearlscale, 1 1/2 years old. Houston, Black Moor (now almost completely orange), 1 1/2 years old.
Betta: Omelette, royal blue Veiltail. Around 1 year old.
Shrimp: Ash, Ghost shrimp, age unknown, estimated to be 3/4 year old.

Note: I only put 1 starling picture because all the rest are from when they were 10-20 days old, and my camera basically died last week.


----------



## teeneythebetta

AWWWW.
Love the shrimp! I'm getting 3 tomorrow, hoping Teeney doesn't eat them. If not I will get a few more


----------



## gn3ranger

wow that bird in the 4th to the last pic is Freaken adorable!! sweet pets


----------



## Betta Slave

I have numerous other pets, including a bearded dragon, guinea pigs, a turtle, etc, but here's a pic of my most recent addition to the menagerie. 

Her name is Fielding, and she's a red-sided garter snake, just a baby. About the size of a worm, and when she's all curled up she's about the size of a toonie. Sorry for the gigantic picture, my computer's always done that.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Betta Slave said:


> I have numerous other pets, including a bearded dragon, guinea pigs, a turtle, etc, but here's a pic of my most recent addition to the menagerie.
> 
> Her name is Fielding, and she's a red-sided garter snake, just a baby. About the size of a worm, and when she's all curled up she's about the size of a toonie. Sorry for the gigantic picture, my computer's always done that.


Aww I'm usually not a big fan of snakes, but she's so cute! I saw a baby snake the other day in my yard and I couldnt get over how small and cute it was :-D


----------



## eaturbyfill

I have 4 toads, 4 fish, and I'm working on two new tanks. 

My first Betta, Percy:


















Remus:










Beany (his fins have gotten longer and brighter since this picture. He was so tiny when we got him):










Here are our two American/common toads, Derpy and Peary:










And last, but not least, our two Bumblebee Toads. This is as big as they get.  They have to be fed flightless fruit flies since they are so little! They are named Spock and Kirk.


----------



## gn3ranger

WoW! I love your toads so fat and cute. XD


----------



## eaturbyfill

Thanks. xD I love how the big ones look so grumpy when I disturb them to check on them.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Eaturbyfill, they are so cute, all of them!!
The bumblebee toads are adorable <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laki

Wow bumblebee toads are so cute!!!


----------



## Jessicatm137

Betta Slave said:


> I have numerous other pets, including a bearded dragon, guinea pigs, a turtle, etc, but here's a pic of my most recent addition to the menagerie.
> 
> Her name is Fielding, and she's a red-sided garter snake, just a baby. About the size of a worm, and when she's all curled up she's about the size of a toonie. Sorry for the gigantic picture, my computer's always done that.




Oh my goodness she is so cute Betta Slave!


----------



## bettafishfinnatic

we have a 5 foot garder snake out side and we have a 4 foot water snake along with a 2 foot and a 1 1/2 foot also we have a giant toad and tons of giant bull frogs


----------



## eaturbyfill

I got another Bumblebee today.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I have three crazy doggies and about 25 bettas and a Pleco that lives alone. I only have a couple of pics right now. The dog is snoop and the Pleco's name is Tank. He is a recent rescue. He was going to be thrown into a creek that freezes over in the winter. :-?


----------



## CharStarr

*Ive had so many pets over the years rats, ferrets, rabbits, gerbils, hamsters, birds. I'm constantly rescuing animals. Right now I have









Clover and Mikey









DJ









Dollie









Cleo









Milo

PLUS, five betta fish and one spotted nerite snail AND *breathes* one indian whisker shrimp!
*


----------



## Laki

lol Mollie looks insane!


----------



## Relic

Max









Suzie









Nana









Pickles


----------



## teeneythebetta

@Relic

Aww theyre so cute  That's where pickles came from! xD


----------



## myfavfish

i only have my betta fish, Moonlight, but here he is  (and he is the same fish as my icon but he changed colors )


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

A little update on my pets. I now have 2 female platies which gave birth to 14 more!! All going to a big 30 gallon!!

And my dear hamster passed away in my arms after 2 great years.  I did get a new one, this time an albino russian dwarf hamster.


----------



## teeneythebetta

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> A little update on my pets. I now have 2 female platies which gave birth to 14 more!! All going to a big 30 gallon!!
> 
> And my dear hamster passed away in my arms after 2 great years.  I did get a new one, this time an albino russian dwarf hamster.


Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## xShainax

Relic said:


> Max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suzie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pickles


Awww is the first one a pekingese?


----------



## eaturbyfill

Moonlight is very pretty. And I've always wanted a hedgehog! They are so adorable!


----------



## Laki

Holy crap Max is cute. Is he a puppy of the Japanese chin type??


----------



## SpookyTooth

_(I'm sorry, I appear to have broken the page very slightly!)_

I have to say scanning through this topic and seeing all these gorgeous, well cared for and lovely animals has been the highlight of my day! I have a few animals of my own besides my two bettas and have recently gotten around to rearranging photos (so I actually _know_ where they are, yay!).

I have two cats. This is Misi, caring about the world as always in her own way. 








Couple of old photos of her:

















This is Skatty, helping me read my game walkthrough by sitting on the page I needed... 









I have _so_ many more photographs but I don't want to spam the forums with them! I don't just have cats though, I have a pair of sun beetles lovingly named Herp and Derp (I have yet to find "serious" names for them due to their crazy antics), they're rather sweet.


















They live in a terrarium with a few carnivorous plants (don't worry, the plants can't hurt them). They regularly hang out upside down from the mesh roof of their home. Such funny little things. They fly randomly in the evenings and look like scarabs.










I also have a giant African land snail, unfortunately I have no photographs of him but I have one of his "father" (GALS are hermaphrodites but I gave each of my current snail's parents a mother and father title for ease). This is Dusk, and a very old blurry photo of him with his head sticking out of a flower pot.










Last but by no means least I have a trio of stick insects. I've made a topic in the past about them but I'd like to share some newer photos here. I'm not going to use IMG tags as I have a few friends who are very uneasy around insects and I don't want to cause anyone discomfort. Please click on the links if you want to see my lovely _Extatosoma tiaratum _

This is Creeper, my subadult male. He is an absolute love bug and I handle him as often as I can.
http://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx231/Ruyina/Stick%20insects/CreeperHiQual.jpg

This is Gaia, my subadult female (who shall be housed with Creeper and act as his "wife")...
http://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx231/Ruyina/Stick insects/GaiaSizeComp.jpg
http://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx231/Ruyina/Stick insects/GaiaClose.jpg

And finally Terra, my adult female. She's a monster (size wise... though she's rather aggressive but I don't believe she's been handled in the past so that's understandable).
http://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx231/Ruyina/Stick insects/TerraClose.jpg
http://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx231/Ruyina/Stick insects/TerraSizeComp.jpg

Thanks to everyone who shared their photos  I needed a pick-me-up.


----------



## Laki

Wow, beetles as pets?? That's unique! I don't think I'd like to see them fly.. This is what happens when things fly in my house (watch until the end)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZWkUr1zyjY


----------



## eaturbyfill

I'll be getting two young rats as soon as they are ready to leave the nest! I'll post pictures after we get them.


----------



## Jupiter

Misi is soooo cute!

As for me, apart from my bettas? Just my old man Smokey, who's also my first pet. :>


----------



## FishyFishy89

Mr. Whistles suddenly crossed the rainbow bridge. Then I found these lil girls. The lady was gonna sell em to a snake dealer!
From left to right: Lady and Korra(both approx 5/8 months)


----------



## teeneythebetta

Cute!!
I didn't know people feed guinea pigs to snakes :shock:


----------



## FishyFishy89

teeneythebetta said:


> Cute!!
> I didn't know people feed guinea pigs to snakes :shock:


large snakes
both Lady and Korra are about the size of a large rat.


----------



## LittleWatty

The following pets don't exactly live with me... but I consider them my pets still. The dog and fat (black) cat live with my parents, and the two white ones live with one of my sisters.

Tilly, aka Meemers/Meems (don't ask, it just kind'a happened lol) is a very, very fat mix breed tuxedo cat. She's VERY fat. Last we checked, she was about 16lbs. She also hates everyone except my mother XD









Murphy, my 14 year old Black Labrador. I love this dog with all my heart, and its depressing to think she might not have long left  I shall enjoy whatever time she has left!









Leinie (after the Leinenkugel beer) is a rescue from my dad's farm. The people who used to rent the house from us left two cats when we kicked them out, him and his sister (next). He's a big tub, but also a sweetheart. He loves to cuddle!









And finally, Honey! (also after Leinenkugel's Honey weiss). She's the one actually looking at the camera. Her brother and Murphy (who don't get along very well) are begging at my mother's feet for a treat XD


----------



## dramaqueen

Your cats are beautiful. especially the white one!


----------



## homegrown terror

betta lover1507 said:


> Blaze, albino male ball python, he is almost done recovering from scale rot and respiratory infection (i actually have no idea how he got it)


do you use red cedar, or really any evergreen wood as bedding? these are notorious for causing respiratory infections in reptiles, and a lot of them now say "for mammal or bird use only" on the packaging.


----------



## teeneythebetta

@little watty
Although I'm sure they're domestic long hair breeds, unless you got them from a breeder, the white cat's look like Turkish vans. 
That's a breed that likes to swim and has markings on the tail and head only. 
All the animals are so cute <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleWatty

dramaqueen: Thank you  Which white one do you like? There's two XD Leinie, with all the spots on his face and the ginger tail, or Honey with spots only on her forehead and with black in her tail.

teeny: Yeah, no, they're not from a breeder XD They're rescues off my dad's farm. The people who rented the house from us brought cats, even though we told them no pets (its a hunting farm. That would be why). We kicked them out eventually, and they left both cats behind. After a few weeks, my mother saw them and told my dad about them. Word reached one of my sisters, and she said we had to save them (winter was coming up). She rescued them as soon as she could, and now they live with her and her husband (after spending 2 years at my parents house because her apartment didn't allow cats XD)


----------



## Laki

Who knows their backgruonds then.. I don't know why someone would leave behind Turkish vans but they do resemble them. Also, they're adorable. My heart goes out to you with your 14 yrs old lab. I dream about my dog every night (last night me and my dog were walking an AmStaff). The memories are always with you. I can't even imagine it's been almost a year since his passing.


----------



## LittleWatty

Yeah. We used to have a yellow lab, and she was the biggest sweetheart of a dog I've ever met. Hard to believe its already been 6 years since we had to put her down for Lung Cancer. I don't even have pictures of her on my computer, its been so long. The below photo (a photo of a photo) is from years and years ago. When Murphy was probably under 2 years old, and we still had Maggie, our evil Maine **** mix.


----------



## Laki

Oh my dog  How precious! My baby pictures of my dog are all actual prints which I never scanned on yet. And he was also 14. Labs are nice dogs  So intelligent (and originated from my province!! Newfoundland and Labrador)


----------



## LittleWatty

I absolutely adore Labrador Retrievers. My favorite dog of all time (though, my sister's Pitbull is trying to edge them out XD). Such loyalty and gentleness. Darby, our fat yellow lab, would always cuddle and lay on people (she didn't know how much 90lbs could hurt when you got sat on!), where as Murphy doesn't do that. But she still kind of cuddles. More so now than ever before.


----------



## Laki

OMG I love pitbulls! Actually french mastiffs and American bulldogs top out pitulls but I still really love them. hahaha, wow. a 90 lb potato coming to sit on you!!


----------



## LittleWatty

I like mastiffs, but they slober so much! XD My dream dog is a giant, long lived! Great Dane. But... they're such heartbreakers  With a life span of only 7 years, it can be so depressing sometimes. You lose them as soon as you get them, it seems.


----------



## dramaqueen

The one in the next to last pic. She has her tail curled around her feet.


----------



## teeneythebetta

My APBT/Staff is a big baby. Literally.
He is afraid of the washing machine. <3
And he only takes his allergy pills if you baby talk him first.

(his name is dee oh jee) "Oh-jee woah-jee come'n getchur pill honey!" is what I say so he takes it <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleWatty

dramaqueen said:


> The one in the next to last pic. She has her tail curled around her feet.


You mean He XD yeah, Leinie's a cutie


----------



## brookm

I have 1 betta named Ough 








and a yorkie named pickles


----------



## dramaqueen

Your betta looks kind of like my new boy Panda.


----------



## gn3ranger

I always love seeing the pics on this thread  I'll probably upload pics of my rescued green Anole soon since hes looking pretty healthy now.


----------



## Sceven

Hmm lets see. No pictures for now because I don't have a camera (send me good vibes that I get my bonus this month) but I have:

Lord Damascus: black point Siamese cat
Thor the Thunder God: BIG Tuxedo cat (and he is the submissive one hehe)
Liliana Vess and Nikki Bolas: Hood rats
Tarja Grayson:Cockatiel (she is my little acrobat) 
Asmodius Prince of Terrarium: Green Anole
Nocturnal, Shaogorath, and Marus Dagon: White Stripe Tree frogs
Tenzen: male Crowntail
Hotirubi: Female Cambodian or Crowntail can't tell yet she is still a baby
Rorschach: Male HM
Smog: Male Veil Tail, my rescue boy


----------



## teeneythebetta

Sceven said:


> Hmm lets see. No pictures for now because I don't have a camera (send me good vibes that I get my bonus this month) but I have:
> 
> Lord Damascus: black point Siamese cat
> Thor the Thunder God: BIG Tuxedo cat (and he is the submissive one hehe)
> Liliana Vess and Nikki Bolas: Hood rats
> Tarja Grayson:Cockatiel (she is my little acrobat)
> Asmodius Prince of Terrarium: Green Anole
> Nocturnal, Shaogorath, and Marus Dagon: White Stripe Tree frogs
> Tenzen: male Crowntail
> Hotirubi: Female Cambodian or Crowntail can't tell yet she is still a baby
> Rorschach: Male HM
> Smog: Male Veil Tail, my rescue boy


Awww sounds like a nice family c:
Cambodian is a color type


----------



## Laki

Pickles looks like an ewok.


----------



## brookm

Laki said:


> Pickles looks like an ewok.


Tis true she is my little ewok


----------



## FishyFishy89

gn3ranger said:


> I always love seeing the pics on this thread  I'll probably upload pics of my rescued green Anole soon since hes looking pretty healthy now.


how do you rescue a lizard that you can find on your porch?


----------



## whiskandbowl

Eighteen pages and only one ferret owner? Welp, here to change that! 
Here's Wesley, a 1.5 year old silver male









Bandit, 3 year old sable male









Percy, 7 month old silver male









And of course, Powerball, my veiltail male


----------



## eaturbyfill

Aw! Those pictures are so adorable they make me want a ferret!


----------



## gn3ranger

Wow such a cute ferret :3 those guys are hyper like cats.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Awww I've always wanted a ferret but mom said NO! lol.
I love the one that's laying on the floor, that's how my dog lays on the tile when he is hot.


----------



## whiskandbowl

Thanks guys! Having ferrets is like having a herd of toddlers. They are so hyper 24/7 but I love them :-D


----------



## Laki

Powerball is a crowntail but is nice nonetheless. 
Those furr-ets!! I love ferrets, they're so silly. Not the pet for me but they are nice to play with! And cute as heck.


----------



## OrangeAugust

Cute ferrets! I love the silver one. I saw a show on TV once that had a segment about an older lady who was kind of lonely and depressed and I forgot how it came about, but she got two ferrets and she fell in love with them and she talked about how hyper they are all the time and that she loves them for it, and they helped her through her depression.

I loved seeing everyone's pets! Actually, I couldn't see all the pictures because they're blocked at work. The only ones I could see are the ones that were uploaded and not linked.

I'm gonna post pics of my kitties later tonight after I look at the pics I couldn't see now.


----------



## OrangeAugust

This is Callie, my pretty kitty!
She lives with my parents but I still consider her mine.


----------



## harleraven

We have three cats, and soon fish!

Tails is Mr. Trouble. My friend with ferrets does not go through as much as we do with this bad boy! He has learned how to open drawers (so gets into the clothes, digs them all out, and sits in the drawers). He figured out that turning off the power switch that controls the wi-fi makes us come into his room (he cannot be out of the room because he randomly decided to start trying to kill our little female). He used to knock anything cylindrical on the floor, and I swear he would look RIGHT at us to say, "Hey, you watching?" while he did so! He sleeps on my stomach or curled up against my back.

Tails - AKA, Ferretcat 









Tails 'helping' with the laundry









Kirby believes in the philosophy of being a lover, not a fighter. He is 12 pounds, and he gets picked on my the 6 pound female. He usually just looks confused when she pounces on him, then wanders over for some consolatory petting. If there is an empty lap in the room, he needs to occupy it, even if he has never met the owner of said lap before in his life! He even likes dogs!

Kirby









Scootaloo is the latest addition. Named for a spunky pony in the show My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic, she truly lives up to her name. She loves the new apartment, and she is convinced the carpet was put in solely for her. She rolls around on it or tears up and down the hallway (much better traction than the previous wooden floor!) most of the day. The rest of her day is spent pouncing on poor Kirby or trying to convince us she missed a meal.  She refuses to share the multi-level cat tree you see in the picture with Kirby (even though there is plenty room for 3+ cats), so now every cat has his or her own tree. We're such suckers...

Cat and mouse?


----------



## teeneythebetta

Haha my cat, baby, likes to help with laundry too! She likes to get on the table when all the laundry is poured out (no-no!!) and do that thing cats do when they bite something and kick it, to the towels.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

Annie, my mom's dog, loves to sleep on laundry fresh from the dryer.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Well... Let me join in the fun!! I have lots of pets. Lol!!

First off, the bettas:

Unnamed baby, no idea how old or even gender: 









Tangell-o, orange ct from Walmart:









Psyran, mustard gas Dalmatian vt from Walmart:









Minty, orange and mint ct from Walmart:









Del Sol, yellow dragon pk from petsmart:









The Watcher, mustard gas ct from Walmart: 









Spektor, opaque white dragon from Petco:









Halt, blue marble hm from petsmart: 







no he's not blind... That's just the flash. Lol!

Now the Axolotls:

Together:









Ruth, male leusistic:









Toothless, female wild type: 









And I don't have pictures of the other fish, lol I'll try to get some soon...
but here are the tanks for every body!! 
55 gallon









Betta tanks:


















Now to the fuzz-butts!

Milo, 2 year old male black mini schnauzer:









Lilly, 6 year old female blue Cornish Rex:









Maffy, 9 year old female torti Cornish Rex:









Streak, 6 year old female tri-colored tabby:









And last but not least! The love bird I will be picking up tomorrow:
He's the one in the front... Lol 










I think that's everybody... XD enjoy!!!


----------



## moonsand0wls

Yin&Yang in their old tank (now remodeled) I AM SO IMPATIENT I WANT THEM TO HAVE MORE OFFSPRING LOL








Kaida in his tank. No photos can show up ALL of his colours (crap camera) but he is extremely multicoloured 

I also have a doberman, neopolitan mastiff, a chicken, 6 lorikeets, two cats and a parrot


----------



## teeneythebetta

Wow so many beauties )


----------



## moonsand0wls

Thank you ) If you were talking to me :]
I love animals


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Lorikeets are beautiful! Lol so colorful!


----------



## moonsand0wls

yeah, they are  I am about to add some new additions to my family! Currently building a terranium so I can get a new Bearded Dragon (LOVE lizards), and i'm waiting for my axolotl to lay eggs. Hopefully soon =]


----------



## MoonShadow

Alright let's see 

First the fish 

Firecracker









Juno









Hawkeye









Puck









Platy Tank










And the other critters!


Sir Westin Von FuzzyBoots AKA Wes









Ezra









Casper









Shadow (technically he's my parents dog now since i don't live there anymore)









Bahloo


----------



## teeneythebetta

AWWWW c:
I love Wes, I'm a sucker for black kitties ^.^ and his full name LOL that's adorable!!


----------



## moonsand0wls

This is Minx 








This is Pookie 









I REALLY REALLY WANT HIM! I must have.


----------



## moonsand0wls

You guys all have cute animals =)


----------



## Jwillis

Here is my Ball Python, Apollo. He is about 1 year old now.


----------



## gn3ranger

very cool python Not a big fan of their diet,but never the less i do love snakes :-D


----------



## ballyhoo

We just have fish 
Oliver Bubbles the Tenetti Tang 








Bad Penny the female (bigger) clown fish and Blue Moon the male (smaller) clown








Thing 1 a peppermint shrimp








Manfred the Mandarin Dragonette 









There is also a flame back angel and a pseudochromis but I don't have pictures of them at the moment


----------



## moonsand0wls

Jwillis said:


> Here is my Ball Python, Apollo. He is about 1 year old now.


he is so beautiful! I wish snakes were legal here! :-(


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Here's some pictures of our three German Shepherds. 









Nike who is 11 months old









Ares who I think is like 4/5 years old now









Eos who is 3 years old. 









She got her sides shaved because she got really bad pneumonia and had to have 8 weeks off to recover from it. 

Eos and Nike do GS breed shows, while Ares is just a pet. He was our spoiled firstborn however, so I probably do love him the best.

Whoops had to edit. Thought I had resized Nike's picture but obviously I didn't!


----------



## teeneythebetta

@BallyHoo
Oh em gee your tanks and fish are stunning!!

@Littlebettafish
DAWWW how cute :33


----------



## Jwillis

moonsand0wls said:


> he is so beautiful! I wish snakes were legal here! :-(


Thanks! I would really like to get a python or boa that likes to sit in trees, but I haven't found anything local.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I haven't been online in a while. Approx a month ago we acquired 2 young sows. Korra(grey n white)/Lady(the tricolored).


----------



## LaLaLeyla

Boo my 3-5 month old female bunny. 
She lives in my room and is litter box trained. 
She loves to chew on people's jeans and shoes but is honestly such a sweetheart and loves to have her ears pet. 










I have more pets but I just felt like showing my bun bun. ; w ;


----------



## ThePearlFish

My dog Emmy, she is my soul mate, my baby like a human baby to their mother, and my best friend:



















Jacob (I call him all sorts of nick names, but he is Toothless like the dragon the most), black cat and Rowan (she used too be a mom cat), Tabby cat:



















Here is a Toothless pic 










Toadie (Full name: Toadwart, Tricolor with a Mohawk) and Asher (grey and white). She is the same age as Toadie. They don't live together in the same area but each have their own side of the cage they live in. They are about 5 or 6 years old:




























Lastly is Mista Lizad Man, my Bearded Dragon. He is 9-10ish years old:










and Greta my Eastern Box Turtle, I don't know her age:


----------



## RedRaz

OMG! I love this thread! So many wonderful pics. I'm awwwing at every one. I need to get a few of my pics up. I will have to work on that.  Thanks for making my day.


----------



## teeneythebetta

I believe this is the thread that I discussed with you all, my 14 year old dog's health problems...
Well yesterday he was a lot worse, he was vomiting up stomach acid and stood up an just peed where he was standing which is totally unlike him.
It took that for my dad to realize that he was suffering.

So I got a couple hours to see him before they took him to the vet. I had them stop and get him a cheeseburger before the vet.
They found a tumor in his throat and a big one in his stomach, both cancerous. He was losing muscle mass (explains the weirdness on his head)

The vet said he was in a lot of pain, so they had him put down. My mom said that he wagged his tail until the second he passed away.
Love you, Malachi <33

He's the white one in the photo.


----------



## amyteee

Meet Nasher, the Staffordshire Bull Terrier. He is almost 5 years old now. Handsome man 

*Edit* Your pits are gorgeous Teeney. I'm sorry about Malachi. R.I.P.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Ooohhhhh emmmm geeeeee
I love staffys! DeeOhJee is part staffy!
DAWWW :333


----------



## Animal Lover37

I saw this thread and i went out and took as many pictures as i could lol. 
so here it goes...

this is my baby luke...he likes to wear camo shirts and chew up everything under the sun.

























now this next one is my tank it includes 3 female mollies: Big Betty, Azzezel, and Starla. 1 male molly: Coal. 2 Glo Fish: Luie and Mr.Cool, 4Guppies (2and 2): Dina, Dutchess, Sunny and Robert. 2 ghost shrimp: brave and shy (their names show how i can tell the difference between the two lol) and two African Dwarf Frogs: Cpt tiny and troll.









this is Captain Tiny hanging from her treasure chest and her sister Troll is just chillin in the background.









now its time for my bettas...
This is my only female now (R.I.P Kat)...Lily the Warrior Princess.
shes just a bit banged up from spawning.









this was my first betta EVER! And i love him to death.
This is my Navy blue halfmoon Dragon the Conqueror. 









This is my second male that won me over with his blue eyes.
Cambodian Halfmoon Caspian the Avenger.









These are all my babies till i adopt more 

---I also live with three cats: Tiger, Figon, and Missy, and a spoiled little chug named Lola.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Aww your babies are all so cute ^.^


----------



## gn3ranger

wow luke is so phat and fluffy lol to cute. I like dogs but they don't usually give me that "awwww" feeling but luke did haha :lol:


----------



## katydidmischief

Everyone's babies are so cute! 

Besides my finned babies, I have two cats. Samantha Rae and Ianto; Sammie Rae is my blind female bottlebaby and Ianto is my dopey boy who doesn't understand why his sister won't wrestle with him.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Well it has been awhile since I have been on this thread...

And im not sure if I have told you guys this but...
But my baby boy Malachi passed away last month. He had to be put down, he was in a lot of pain and had cancer in three parts of his body.








On a good note, on September 23rd we added a new baby to our fur family.
Meet Buddy, our (now) 14 week old yorkie pup.


----------



## moonsand0wls

I now have..

1 Male Betta (Kaida)
2 Axolotls: Female Wildtype, Male leucistic (sp?) (Yin & Yang)
2 Dogs: Neapolitan (Spook) , Pure Doberman (Zen)
2 cats: Mother tabby cat (minx), son black cat (Pukana/Loki)
2 Neon Tetra (need to restock) .. Iggy and biggy ;L
2 glowstick tetra(?) .. Spock and Jock o.o
And a indian ringneck parrot

EXCITED!!
I'm going to go pick up two female betta tomorrow and HOPEFULLY a male betta.

Females = a blue one, and a red one with blackish fins 
Male = Red and white

so excited :'3


----------



## Renathory

Kaos, my 5 year old albino ferret:









Milla, my 7 year old sable ferret:









The pictures are old XD


----------



## moonsand0wls

Renathory your ferrets are sooo cute!!

My new male Betta. I have no idea what to call him. His tail is blue and white and his body is like peach and orange. So pretty  









Name ideas? His tail is abit munted but it'll grow back.. 

One of my new females!
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/75741_209899892476069_258816568_n.jpg
I think she may be sick I haven't her to stay still long enough for me to check though. So it might just be colouring.









He's been good in the tank so far 
So have the males

Also in that picture are two of my glowstick tetra and neon tetra.


----------



## teeneythebetta

I put a new album on my profile that has Buddy's pictures labeled with his age. I'd like to take pics every week and see his growth.
They are out of order due to the uploader being complicated, but once I finish and have all the pictures, I will probably reupload them backwards so that they upload in the right order.


----------



## Nutt007

Oh yes Ginger you look 'stunning'. :roll:








:lol:


----------



## njnolan1

*One of my Arachnids. OBT or P. murinus.*

She's getting big. I moved her over to another container more suitable for her size. 

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=67259&stc=1&d=1351109665


----------



## Viva

I have two cats, Tucker and Martini. And a baby Lionhead rabbit named Toasty. And of course my 4 Corys and my betta Cinder.

*Martini:*









*Tucker:*









*Toasty:*


----------



## teeneythebetta

Beautiful pets everyone!
Tucker is soooooooooooo cute. ♥


----------



## Viva

Hehe, thanks. He's really photogenic too:


----------



## kcordova31

My dog Jericho  he is an aussie mix. This is him as a puppy with my toy aussie Mia. And then him all grown up :-D


----------



## Viva

Omg I want Jericho!! He's so cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I'll add a pic of my pacman frog Bean's. He is much bigger now, he is currently chasing some crickets.


----------



## moonsand0wls

@Shirleythebetta he's so cute!!!


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Thanks He's such a butterball and growing so so fast.


----------



## moonsand0wls

I waaaant him! so cute ahh


----------



## kcordova31

He's the biggest pain! Lol thank you i love him lots


----------



## polukoff

teeneythebetta said:


> Well it has been awhile since I have been on this thread...
> 
> And im not sure if I have told you guys this but...
> But my baby boy Malachi passed away last month. He had to be put down, he was in a lot of pain and had cancer in three parts of his body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a good note, on September 23rd we added a new baby to our fur family.
> Meet Buddy, our (now) 14 week old yorkie pup.


<3 Red brindle pitties! I just have to share more pictures!









This is Terrible's son in the middle, Jessie James.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Awwwwww omg so much cuteness;3


----------



## moonsand0wls

My dog chopper, /alias Mr Popcorn head. ^-^ ~










He's such a poser 
http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/548247_444572632260657_169556687_n.jpg


----------



## teeneythebetta

Awe what a pretty boy! I love how his ears curl at the end so cute!


----------



## moonsand0wls

teeneythebetta said:


> Awe what a pretty boy! I love how his ears curl at the end so cute!


Thanks  He poses a LOT haha. I need to stop buying dogs >_<


----------



## titusthebetta

This is Zoey. ^_^










She's such an oddball of a cat. Never cuddles, hates tuna fish, doesn't blink twice at catnip, eats like a bird, and believes she could make it as an outdoor cat (all of us highly doubt that). And she plays fetch sometime, but only if it's with a crumpled piece of paper. She's never been around one of my fish before, so I have no idea what she will be like when I bring Mori home.


----------



## pop

I have a:
140 lb Great Pyrenees named pretty peaches but I call her lil pete. ( she is light should be around 160 lb)
65 lb Old English Sheepdog Happy MacThunder with attitude.
7 lb cat jake 
Needless to say fedex and ups don’t deliver packages.
pop


don't know how to add pic


----------



## Shirleythebetta

pop said:


> I have a:
> 140 lb Great Pyrenees named pretty peaches but I call her lil pete. ( she is light should be around 160 lb)
> 65 lb Old English Sheepdog Happy MacThunder with attitude.
> 7 lb cat jake
> Needless to say fedex and ups don’t deliver packages.
> pop
> 
> 
> don't know how to add pic


If you scroll down when writing a post you will see a button that says go advanced, then one that says manage attatchments. Click on them and you will see the buttons to add pics as an attatchment.


----------



## fleetfish

My lazy, furry beast, Quill. He's a total sweetheart of a cat with not a mean bone in his body. He's seven years old and I've had him since he was one.


----------



## Viva

Awwww what a little fluffball!!!!!! And by little I mean big...


----------



## fleetfish

He's my tribble - all fur! Love everyone's animals


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Here are my budgies. The green one is Zoey, the dark blue is Twix, the light blue is Haze, and the white one is Sky. The 2 girls, Zoey and Hazey, are generally quiet and except when the 2 boys decide to sing a duet (mostly screeching). When the boys aren't screeching they are trying to cuddle with the girls. Twix is more of a cuddler; he loves Zoey and likes to kiss her. Zoey allows it sometimes but not one Twix gets really annoying and persistent. 

Lol the second picture is of Haze. She like to climb and bite things. A little while back I "caught" her in the act xD.


----------



## LadyVictorian

3 Betta
2 rats
1 cat
4 horses
1 chicken
1 ADF

Will get pictures soon xD...though you have all seen my fish.


----------



## pittipuppylove

My 7yo rescue American Pit Bull Terrier, Eddie (aka The Baby Boy)









Angus, the AKC Black Lab who's didn't exactly inherit the trademark grace and intelligence of the breed standard (but we love him and his goofy self anyways)









April (aka Demon Child), the rescue 2yo Pit Bull who seriously needs a job









And ReyRey, the rescue Rat Terrier who lives with me in my dorm as an emotional support animal. She's diabetic and is partially blind because the diabetes caused cataracts. lol Just don't tell her there's anything wrong with her.









I also have four cats who hate to be photographed, a normal ball python, and an Argentine boa constrictor (the only good pictures of the boa that I have are feeding pictures)


----------



## iNinja

other than my fish, i have 5 leopard geckos, 1 rescued mixed pit and 1 registered apbt. all the geckos are for sale, though.

GECKOS

*Nexus* (Super Yellow Raptor)









*Kali* (TUG Sunglow)









*Kleo* (TUG Sunglow)









*Damien* (TUG Phantom)









*Sniper* (as a baby. Super Raptor)







DOGS

*Nittany* (Registered American Pit Bull Terrier)




































*Bacardi* (Rescued Mixed Pit)


----------



## Bounce

pop said:


> I have a:
> 140 lb Great Pyrenees named pretty peaches but I call her lil pete. ( she is light should be around 160 lb)
> 65 lb Old English Sheepdog Happy MacThunder with attitude.
> 7 lb cat jake
> Needless to say fedex and ups don’t deliver packages.
> pop
> 
> 
> don't know how to add pic


I just very recently lost my Great Pyrenees, Angel. She was almost 11 and the very best livestock guard dog ever. 















140 lbs is HUGE for a female! I'm pretty sure the standard for females is 85 to 95 lbs. and males 100 to 120 lbs!


----------



## rubinthebetta

I have Maggie, Rubin, and Kansas, my dog.


----------



## moonsand0wls

Bounce said:


> I just very recently lost my Great Pyrenees, Angel. She was almost 11 and the very best livestock guard dog ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 140 lbs is HUGE for a female! I'm pretty sure the standard for females is 85 to 95 lbs. and males 100 to 120 lbs!



Awwwww. I hope you're okay. ♥


----------



## Bounce

Thanks, moons&owls. 
She had a good life. We buried her near the entrance of the barn where she can continue to watch over "her" animals.

Since she's been gone, we're beginning to see coyotes lurking about and hawks perched in trees eyeballing our chickens so we're considering getting a new dog. There was never a single animal lost to predators while she was alive.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

cant post pics, but here;s my list:

EVERYHTING HORSES!!!! I ride english, western, bareback and starting jumping!

-recently lost an American Quarter horse (25 yrs)RIP
-I have a German Warmblood(draft thoughbred mix) hes about 17 hands at the withers(27)
-russian tortoise(6 yrs, live to 50 yrs)
-i used to have two parakeets(7-8 yrs )RIP
-one HMDT betta
-one VT betta
-i also lost a Rat Terrier(unknown, but around 8-12 yrs)

*All my animals ALWAYS come from shelters, and i Always support SPAYING AND NEUTERING> We do NOT need any more homeless animals people! ADOPT DONT BUY!*


----------



## finnfinnfriend

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> cant post pics, but here;s my list:
> 
> EVERYHTING HORSES!!!! I ride english, western, bareback and starting jumping!
> 
> -recently lost an American Quarter horse (25 yrs)RIP
> -I have a German Warmblood(draft thoughbred mix) hes about 17 hands at the withers(27)
> -russian tortoise(6 yrs, live to 50 yrs)
> -i used to have two parakeets(7-8 yrs )RIP
> -one HMDT betta
> -one VT betta
> -i also lost a Rat Terrier(unknown, but around 8-12 yrs)
> 
> *All my animals ALWAYS come from shelters, and i Always support SPAYING AND NEUTERING> We do NOT need any more homeless animals people! ADOPT DONT BUY!*


Did your bettas come from shelters too?


----------



## teeneythebetta

Such beautiful animals everyone!
And MRB I could not agree more...

Since having lost Teeney, I've wanted a betta SO SO BAD.
Just can't take a chance... Sigh


----------



## SpookyTooth

I really love seeing everyone's pets... makes gloomy days just that bit brighter  I'm also sorry about Teeney, Teeney. I read your topic and it was distressing; I hope you'll be able to get another friend in the near future!

I have a couple of photos that are quite new that I'd like to share of one of our cats, Skatty, and my lovely beetles.



















And I was helping tidy up a desktop PC while I was sorting out my new laptop, Skatty decided he approved.










And to all those who have lost beloved pets... I'm sorry.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

finnfinnfriend said:


> Did your bettas come from shelters too?


if you count horrible pet store conditions, then yes lol


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

teeneythebetta said:


> Such beautiful animals everyone!
> And MRB I could not agree more...
> 
> Since having lost Teeney, I've wanted a betta SO SO BAD.
> Just can't take a chance... Sigh


thanks 

I am so, so sorry about Teeney. I still cant believe it...


----------



## finnfinnfriend

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> if you count horrible pet store conditions, then yes lol


lol I do! haha


----------



## finnfinnfriend

My boys:


----------



## Hershey

finnfinnfriend said:


> My boys:


Your betta looks like the opposite colors of what Bae looked like. o3o


----------



## Tolak

Nice little dog, what breed is that?


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Tolak said:


> Nice little dog, what breed is that?


Thank you. I'm not 100% sure, but I think he has some chihuahua and some type of terrier in him. Maybe some shih tzu too...


----------



## Tolak

I'm seeing the terrier, I've had many of the smaller terriers over the years, I'm a real sucker for them. I'll have to dig up some pics of my crew.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Tolak said:


> I'm seeing the terrier, I've had many of the smaller terriers over the years, I'm a real sucker for them. I'll have to dig up some pics of my crew.


Please do!

When his face gets wet, he transforms into a chihuahua lol XD


----------



## Tolak

From the left, Gustavus, who's 4, Kazimeras, who's 5, and Isabella, who's 12; 










All 3 are Australian terriers, like 15-20 pound yorkies, heavier build with the harsher terrier double coat. The boys we got as pups a year apart, Izzy is a foster turned family member we got through a breed specific rescue almost 3 years ago. 

She came to us overweight with some really bad teeth, once we got the weight off & the dental work done it was like a second puppyhood for her. She got along so well with the guys, and after being an owner surrender & having gone through quite a bit we figured it really wasn't fair to go shuffling her to a new & unknown situation, so she's here for the duration.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

They are gorgeous!


----------



## Shirleythebetta

The first is my Aussie/collie mix and Tolak? Maybe you can tell me what you think my second little monster is? He is about 10-15 pounds.


----------



## teeneythebetta

@Shirley 
AW theyre so cute! x) Haha the second picture, he looks like a silly guy. :-D


----------



## fgradowski

Algernon---my college pet (=









Arista---the rescued cat. She's probably around 14 now. She followed my dad home from work one night. She had a broken leg and still has patches where fur won't grow. The vet said she may have been thrown from a car.









Ella Bella---my little brother's dog. She is super hyper and cuddly! But she likes to get vicious with our other dog. Major jealous/territorial.









Emma Mae---my dog! She went crazy when I left for college. She destroyed my bedroom and became depressed. She's doing better now that I have been home a few times though.


----------



## thekinetic

Aww they're all so cute fgradowski!^_^


----------



## fgradowski

thekinetic said:


> Aww they're all so cute fgradowski!^_^


Thanks! :-D


----------



## mplsmommy

I have my 13 Bettas, plus my bf's sister's 2 that are currently residing at my home. I also have a ball python named Ladon, and I had 3 cats until I had to move suddenly and couldn't keep them. Sadly 2 had to go to the shelter, but one my baby girl Ryder is at my sister's house.
Pics are Ladon, Ryder, Fynn, and Rylee.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

teeneythebetta said:


> @Shirley
> AW theyre so cute! x) Haha the second picture, he looks like a silly guy. :-D


Thank you, My Shepard is a total cuddle bug. He was a shelter dog.The little guy is my monster. He was a rescue found wandering a cattle rearing facility. The people killed his sister but my husband was able to snatch him away. He's crazy and hyper but I wouldn't change him for anything.


----------



## Kithy

My Pomeranian, Nanaki <3

He was a Mother's Day Gift about a year ago. Almost didn't have enough money to pay for the surgery to remove the pacifier nipple from his intestines <.< A friend of mine gave me $300 to help.

My best friend even though he's poorly behaved. I couldn't get through a day without this dog.


----------



## Viva

Tucker always jumps in my laundry basket when I want to fold my laundry, so I just piled it on top of him. He enjoyed it for a few minutes then I had to dig him out


----------



## Indigo Betta

Indigo the betta
Oberon the giant spiny stick insect
Morgan and Silver the comet goldfish
Tammy Dolly & Peppa the guinea pigs
Miffy the Rabbit
Lia the Cat
Mushka the Russian Dwarf Hamster
and i've got more tropical fish then i can list


----------



## SpookyTooth

Your giant spiny stick insect is GORGEOUS!!! A species I originally wanted to get before I decided to acquire the giant spiny leaf insects (_E. tiaratum_). Are they hard to care for? I read a lot of discrepancies about vivarium size.


----------



## Indigo Betta

SpookyTooth said:


> Your giant spiny stick insect is GORGEOUS!!! A species I originally wanted to get before I decided to acquire the giant spiny leaf insects (_E. tiaratum_). Are they hard to care for? I read a lot of discrepancies about vivarium size.


thank you, he is lovely

no he's not hard to care for, he's a lot easier than most of my pets
I keep him in quite a small vivarium he's fine with that because he doesn't move that much 
i feed him on oak leaves, apple leaves, bramble leaves and apples and i have to spray him with water everyday,
and when it gets really cold i put a hot water bottle under his vivarium to keep him warm, and thats all the care he needs

normally when i show him to people they freak out:lol:


----------



## SpookyTooth

Awesome, thank you for the information! Oh I'm an absolute bug lady to the very core! Hahah, love them! I think they are wonderful.


----------



## thekinetic

You know insects are just one of those things that creep me out! I can handle just about anything else, including arachnids like terantulas and scorpions.

I should post pictures of my critters! :3


----------



## carbonxxkidd

I have 2 dogs, 2 cats, a tarantula, 2 male bettas, 4 ghost shrimp, and a 29g that is just now getting set up - will hopefully house female bettas, cories, kuhlis, and maybe something else.

I have pictures of everything I have right now in my albums.


----------



## moonsand0wls

_My Neo-mastiff: Spook (He is really intimidating - because of his size._









_My pure-breed doberman: Zen_ (Sorry the photo is turned)









They are such posers!! [Honestly - I pull out the camera and there they are]

_Mother cat: Minx_
(Which the photo has disappeared...)

_Son cat: Pukana (Loki)_ (Silly flash)









Plus my Bettas & chickens


----------



## moonsand0wls

(oh and other fish that I can't be bothered writing LOL)


----------



## bettaluver14

i have 3 neon tetras the three stooges, male VT Zuko, and 2 chihuahuas Paco & Zoey :3 i'm kinda obsessed with my dogs lol  the b&w is Zoey and the brown chihuahua is Paco. The picture quality for Zuko's pix aren't the best :|


----------



## finnfinnfriend

OMG! Zoey is a little heartbreaker! All of your pets are cute too!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Aww, love Paco's doggie jumper!


----------



## MidnightsSong

Bucchiccio. He's an English Cocker Spaniel.









Ringo. Not really sure what cat breed.









Spike. I believe he's a Delta Tail. I could be wrong. He's still recovering from constipation issues so you can see a bloated abdomen in the photo.


----------



## Indigo Betta

you've got nice looking pets,
Bucchiccio is beautiful, cocker spaniels are such nice dogs if i got a dog cocker spaniel would be the breed i would want

love Ringo's fur color and eyes too he is a good looking cat he looks like he maybe a ginger tabby crossed with something else to me but i'm no cat expert

i also think Spike has nice colors and he is very cute too :nicefish:hope he's
fully recovered soon


----------



## SpookyTooth

Loving all these photos :lol: It's been a while since I posted here...

Early this month I had some new additions to my household in the form of these:










My stick insect's eggs started hatching  Each baby has moulted once now, and they're doing well. Expecting more relatively soon! I have ten more eggs from this species waiting to hatch and eleven _Phyllium_ (leaf insect) eggs incubating.


----------



## Indigo Betta

those are cool i see they've already started eating the leaves

how big will they get? and what size are they now?


----------



## SpookyTooth

They are doing very well with food! I was very concerned when they first emerged as it's not unknown for the babies to starve due to them not feeding soon enough. Thank God mine have been cooperative! As adults, the females should reach between 15 and 20 cm and the males usually get to a maxmimum of around 15 cm, though their dad was particularly large at 16 cm.

At the moment each baby is about 4 cm long from head to tail, maybe a bit shorter.


----------



## FishyFishy89

This is Taco. A cane corso foster for Big Dog Rescue in Florida. His owner was a Marine solider whom died in active duty. His owner's family didn't was a "dangerous dog". Despite an ignorant family, he certainly was raised in a great home, he is a certified therapy dog and very well behaved. Loves people and animals alike. Plays gently with small dogs and gives children plenty of kisses. Every weekend he does his "duties"; we visit assisted living homes, the hospitals and schools for disabled children. 
Today, we received a card in the mail from a patient we visited. He was very critically ill and Taco laid with him the entire weekend, the man's family truly felt Taco's loving presence and kisses helped heal him. It's things like this that make me wish we could keep Taco. He should have no trouble finding a great home.


----------



## PooterFish

So many amazing pets on here :3 I suppose I'll contribute mine...
First, female ball, Zaphira!








And my Mojave male Mandark








Milana AKA Big Mama(in shed)








And her son and my first BP, Darigan(video case for size reference)








Here's my baby, Diego! He's a mamas boy and he loves to go for car rides and to pet stores. I think he was a dog in another life lol
















And my fiance's cat Puki


----------



## FishyFishy89

such cute kittys!!!!
Question, how does one sex a snake?


----------



## PooterFish

FishyFishy89 said:


> such cute kittys!!!!
> Question, how does one sex a snake?


There's two main methods to sexing these. One is called popping, hard to describe but YouTube can show you that. Then there's probing, you basically use a long straight probe tool and insert into their area lol depending on how far it goes in will tell you the sex, this would also be good to look up on YouTube. If you're thinking of sexing a snake, probing isn't recommended for beginners, neither is popping but it's safer to do. That's how I confirmed Zaphira's gender


----------



## FishyFishy89

PooterFish said:


> There's two main methods to sexing these. One is called popping, hard to describe but YouTube can show you that. Then there's probing, you basically use a long straight probe tool and insert into their area lol depending on how far it goes in will tell you the sex, this would also be good to look up on YouTube. If you're thinking of sexing a snake, probing isn't recommended for beginners, neither is popping but it's safer to do. That's how I confirmed Zaphira's gender


ah
thanks. No I don't have a snake that I need to get sexed. I was just rather curious since they don't seem to have an outward displays. Atleast you don't have to put 2 together and wait until they spawn to figure out who is what like I have to with my angelfish xD


----------



## PooterFish

FishyFishy89 said:


> ah
> thanks. No I don't have a snake that I need to get sexed. I was just rather curious since they don't seem to have an outward displays. Atleast you don't have to put 2 together and wait until they spawn to figure out who is what like I have to with my angelfish xD


Haha true true, it's handy since I plan on breeding them in the near future, plus if I had two males together on accident they would fight


----------



## pittipuppylove

FishyFishy89 said:


> This is Taco. A cane corso foster for Big Dog Rescue in Florida. His owner was a Marine solider whom died in active duty. His owner's family didn't was a "dangerous dog". Despite an ignorant family, he certainly was raised in a great home, he is a certified therapy dog and very well behaved. Loves people and animals alike. Plays gently with small dogs and gives children plenty of kisses. Every weekend he does his "duties"; we visit assisted living homes, the hospitals and schools for disabled children.
> Today, we received a card in the mail from a patient we visited. He was very critically ill and Taco laid with him the entire weekend, the man's family truly felt Taco's loving presence and kisses helped heal him. It's things like this that make me wish we could keep Taco. He should have no trouble finding a great home.


Oh my goodness, he's adorable (er... handsome)! How people can make the assumption that a dog is mean dispite obvious proof that shows otherwise amazes me. 




FishyFishy89 said:


> Question, how does one sex a snake?


In addition to popping or probing, there are possibly a bit less invasive (for lack of a better word - nothing against these methods) techniques, but you have to know what to look for. Females typically have a shorter, stubby tail in comparison to male, who have longer, tapering tails. Boids (boas and pythons) have anal spurs - more or less vestigial limbs - next to the cloaca; males have larger and more obvious spurs than females.


----------



## PooterFish

And not to really know those methods, but they aren't always reliable when determining sex


----------



## FishyFishy89

pittipuppylove said:


> Oh my goodness, he's adorable (er... handsome)! How people can make the assumption that a dog is mean dispite obvious proof that shows otherwise amazes me.
> .


I agree! He literally is a big baby. Hubby loves him lots and wishes so much that Taco favored him over me. But I'm the one that does the doggie stuff. Makes their food, does training exercises, the grooming, the absent minded belly or ear rubs, etc. Hubby just pays mind to them when he isn't doing something. I pay mind to them 24/7 xD

Heck, I'll be rubbing a head or an ear while reading or typing. Taco is so well behaved that I can trust him to not eat the kitty kibbles even when by himself. The Super Pug, nope, can't trust her with a crumb. Even when it drops directly infront of me.:roll:


----------



## pittipuppylove

PooterFish said:


> And not to really know those methods, but they aren't always reliable when determining sex


Very true - if you want to tell sex for sure, like for breeding, you should go with more than one method. And it's usually kinda hard to tell with juveniles. But if you just want a quick, fairly accurate way to tell, visual cues can sometimes be enough.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Fishy Family (Goldfish) and Perry (Betta). I wouldn't necessarily call them "pets". I call them "friends". There is a big difference in those words. :dunno: But we all have a different way to say it.


----------



## LaLaLeyla

I have 3 rats ,3 hamsters, 2 mice, 1 parakeet, 2 betta fish, 1 mystery snail, 1 amano shrimp, 2 cats, 1 dog


----------



## carbonxxkidd

FishyFishy89 said:


> I agree! He literally is a big baby. Hubby loves him lots and wishes so much that Taco favored him over me. But I'm the one that does the doggie stuff. Makes their food, does training exercises, the grooming, the absent minded belly or ear rubs, etc. Hubby just pays mind to them when he isn't doing something. I pay mind to them 24/7 xD
> 
> Heck, I'll be rubbing a head or an ear while reading or typing. Taco is so well behaved that I can trust him to not eat the kitty kibbles even when by himself. The Super Pug, nope, can't trust her with a crumb. Even when it drops directly infront of me.:roll:



I have to say, that in my experience, male dogs tend to prefer the ladies and female dogs tend to prefer men. Not sure why, but I love my boys! I also heard someone say that female dogs love you and male dogs are IN love with you. So true.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

I posted in this thread earlier about my kids, but I didn't post photos...so now I am! Meet my non-aquatic babies:

This is Callisto, my first born. She will be 7 this year - how time flies! She was my first cat ever (my mom is allergic, so never had them growing up) and she's really made me love cats. She's very cuddly but skittish, and absolutely hates my big dog.










This is Ganymede, the problem child. He's going to be 5 this year. He is honestly one of the most beautiful cats I've ever seen - no bias, I swear, lol. I adopted him from a shelter that I volunteered at in college, and knew the minute I saw him as a tiny kitten that he needed to be mine. He has cost me a ridiculous amount of money due to medical problems (bladder crystals, feline herpes) but for the most part they are under control and he is a very spoiled kitty.










This is Titan. He is 3 years old, and a long-haired minature dachshund. He's seriously the love of my life - how can you say no to that face?!? His favorite things in the world are tennis balls.










This is Orion, my foster failure. He's going to be 2 next month, and I think is a German Shepherd/Australian Shepherd/Golden Retriever mix, but your guess is as good as mine. I thought it'd be a fun idea to foster a puppy so Titan could have a friend and after only 5 days I knew I couldn't give him up. He is a big baby, and is completely obsessed with my mom. He thinks he's a little lap dog. 










And last but not least, Telesto the Pink-toe tarantula (Aviculara aviculara). I got her from a random guy I met in college when she was the size of my thumb nail, and now she's 5 inches across! 











My dogs and cats all have their own blogs - I was really good at updating them in 2012 but have been slacking a bit in 2013. If you want to see more pics, click away. 
Callisto
Ganymede
Titan
Orion


----------



## Viva

My Lionhead rabbit. Shes 26 weeks old here, pic taken 2 weeks ago.

http://postimage.org/image/aedbtf8n3/


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Omg, lion heads are SO ADORABLE. I saw one at Petco for adoption last week and wanted him so bad! Too bad there is no possible way I can have a rabbit right now, haha. Do you have to do anything special for their coats?


----------



## Viva

carbonxxkidd said:


> Omg, lion heads are SO ADORABLE. I saw one at Petco for adoption last week and wanted him so bad! Too bad there is no possible way I can have a rabbit right now, haha. Do you have to do anything special for their coats?



No I just brush her "mane" every now and again. The rest of her body has shorter fur. I still haven't gotten around to clipping her nails yet because I'm too scared I'll hurt her. I'll just have the vet do it (if they will), I need to get her spayed soon anyways.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Ahh, the rabbit I saw at Petco looked identical to her but was pretty fluffy all over - looked like a lot of work.  I used to have rabbits, but they were always short haired. My big male always hated when I clipped his nails, he'd let me do it and then when I was done he'd spray me :X


----------



## Viva

LOL! I've been sprayed by the English Angora rabbit at work...it wasn't pretty  He's such a little cutie though! I'm actually not sure if my rabbit is full Lionhead or what because I never actually got the Pedigree from the breeder. My work was getting a new Flemish Giant rabbit so I asked them to pick me up a Lionhead from the same breeder...got the papers for the Flemish but never got the papers for my baby. Makes me wonder. She was only $20...I love her none-the-less. She's a little biter though, she gets territorial when I put my hand in her cage.


----------



## FishyFishy89

carbonxxkidd said:


> I have to say, that in my experience, male dogs tend to prefer the ladies and female dogs tend to prefer men. Not sure why, but I love my boys! I also heard someone say that female dogs love you and male dogs are IN love with you. So true.



Maybe that's while I prefer male dogs more xD


----------



## carbonxxkidd

FishyFishy89 said:


> Maybe that's while I prefer male dogs more xD


I know that's most of the reason I do too! Haha, plus I just think they're easier to train and not as stubborn.


----------



## MidnightsSong

Indigo Betta said:


> you've got nice looking pets,
> Bucchiccio is beautiful, cocker spaniels are such nice dogs if i got a dog cocker spaniel would be the breed i would want
> 
> love Ringo's fur color and eyes too he is a good looking cat he looks like he maybe a ginger tabby crossed with something else to me but i'm no cat expert
> 
> i also think Spike has nice colors and he is very cute too :nicefish:hope he's
> fully recovered soon


Just have to be very careful with the Spaniel breed; Their ears are such a pain to keep clean! Bucchiccio is such a brat too. He never wants to keep still when he's being groomed or cleaned. But I love him. haha

Yeah, I always thought Ringo was some type of Tabby. Everyone we took him to would say something different though. :roll:

Thanks!  I'm hoping for the best. He's getting middle-aged now D:


----------



## Shirleythebetta

some of my furry kids

puppy (dog), Jack (rat), Winny (bunny)


----------



## fishy314

chloe: gray
pepper: black

Cant find pics of my other cat


----------



## FishyFishy89

Whys your kitty shaved?


----------



## Perry the platypus

LOL it looks wet to me! Anyways here's a pic of Fisheeey...it brings back memories. 

That was Fisheeey before he passed away. His fins are ripped. The small fish is still here.


----------



## betta lover1507

_i have a Butter Ball Python boy named Solomon ~<3 he's such a cute little baby and loves attention from anyone x3








I love him to death hehe~
_


----------



## PooterFish

That's a really nice butter betta lover1507! Love his colors


----------



## Viva

betta lover1507 said:


> _i have a Butter Ball Python boy named Solomon ~<3 he's such a cute little baby and loves attention from anyone x3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love him to death hehe~
> _


He's pretty!!! Such a cutie!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I own 13 bettas, ready for the list? Lol
Ladies first
Janey
Peanut
Bertha
Teeney
Lavender
Opal
Saphira
Calypso
Ocean
Think I got than all lol
Boys 
Jake
Winter
Sarge
Marble
Sip: Magic and Dragon

I also have 14 baby ct that I took over from a friend 

Milo, Ragdoll cat who only loves me lol. Has the most gorgeous blue eyes 
Sarah, my Arabian quarter horse cross who is 2 years ld 

I love my animals! I can't wait for tomorrow where I am getting together with my crazy beta buddies lol.


----------



## MattsBettas

Bb123 you have them already?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Nope but they are mine and tomorrow I am getting them... Lol
Tomorrow seems like so far away though


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Yay! A shameless opportunity to post a picture of my sweet girls, Blossom and Bonnie Boo. Both rescues. I also have a bunny, Snow. I had to put his companion, Montana, to sleep last year because of cancer. She was 10. Oh, and all my fish that I will not list here because I am still in denial about how many tanks I have lol. I have also had guinea pigs, mice, rats, gerbils, hamsters, a kitty, and a wonderful chinchilla named Khoskha who lived to be 17 and travelled with me from Maryland to Alaska and then to Washington state. I really want to get some rats but I live in a rat-free province! No rats allowed! So I may get some mice. Love this thread and seeing everyone's pets. I love all animals but I think I'd have a really hard time with a tarantula. Spiders just creep me out. It I make myelf look at the tarantulas when I'm in the pet store lol. They are kind of pretty. Sorry this got long and rambling...
.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Oops. Forgot to post the photo! Here are my girlies.


----------



## BettaBreeder99

I live on a farm, so you'd only guess how many animals we have!







This is Chase, our golden comet roo







this is Jett, one of my kids (i handraised him)







This is Kory, Quiltey(RIP), and Bailey, up to some troble!







one of our pigies! (RIP)

More pics 2 come!


----------



## betta lover1507

thank you guys ^^; sorry for a delay on a reply ._.U but indeed he is cutie~~ i love him too much my dad says "YOU BABY THAT SNAKE TOO MUCH! >:UU" haha xDD 
here is another pic lol : 








he is on my paintball gun >w< (don't worry it is set on safe~ haha)


----------



## BettaBreeder99

He is a pretty snake. How bout this one? D lol


----------



## Polkadot

*I have three beautiful dogs Maggie,Ned (Kelpie X Labradors) & Pete (X Terrier),a lovely moggie cat named Lucy & my three little Betta boys Peanut,Button & Piglet. *


----------



## betta lover1507

BettaBreeder99 said:


> He is a pretty snake. How bout this one? D lol


thank you  haha! xDD


----------



## Fishy Mom

This is my little rescue kitty watching tv.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

This is my baaaaaby, Cadence being held by her dad after escaping: 








:lol:

And this one is my kitty Pumpkin:


----------



## FishyFishy89

MiyuMikaelson said:


> This is my baaaaaby, Cadence being held by her dad after escaping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:



LOL
"I am not impressed. I was having fun!"


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

FishyFishy89 said:


> LOL
> "I am not impressed. I was having fun!"


LOL. I know, right? Hahaha. She had gone to the park with me, and I had him walk her back so that I could go to the gym. Never EVER had she slipped out of her collar with me. This picture was taken the 3rd time she got away from him and ran all the way to me. He carried her home after this picture.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kittiekins

betta lover1507 said:


> i have like 21 pets here :lol:
> birds:
> Nero, male cockatiel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewel, female cockatiel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my dog Syberis, some kind of mutt of something, male:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cat, Midnight, female, solid black and a black & white genes in her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_The Great Melissa"_ she is a normal Ball python, female (AWESOME):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophie, Normal adult female, (Awesome) she'll be ready to breed this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ she is my ball python
> Durgo, male pastel adult ball python, doesn't want to eat we don't know if he will be ready to breed this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scythe, male pinstripe ball python, he eats when he feels like it >.>" :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yogi, yellow belly (?) male ball python, he is just hatchling, and nips a lot of people o.o (on the left):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaze, albino male ball python, he is almost done recovering from scale rot and respiratory infection (i actually have no idea how he got it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entity, male ghost (something else) cornsnake, he eats very well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have a lesser male,and a pastel female (have no photos of) then 2 garter snakes.
> Cryptom HM big ear male, white fins, yellow head, and purple body:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookie HM female, blue and red:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristie CT female, blue combodian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lacey CT female, wild type color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puddles ORT male, red/purple/pink marble:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zero VT male, black marble dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo HMPK male, multicolor (?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sylvia HMPK female, green salamander big ear geno and fancy geno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phantom CT male, black orchid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles/Charlotte VT(?) un-sexed fry, bi-color:


OH MY!!!!! I WANT TO STEAL ON E OF YOUR SNAKES!!!!! their so pretty! I wanna breed my boy python once I get older and move out on my own. So lovely!


----------



## justmel

Currently we have 16 bettas with 4 expected soon, a baby ball python, & a 6' female VA rat snake. When my mom moves in in a couple months we'll be adding 2 small dogs, 2 rats, 2 ferrest, 2 cats, and another betta.


----------



## smaughunter

one dog, 2 bettas, many tarantulas, one scorpion.

Kiora









A few of the T's

Raiza...G rosea









Kinuko...C cyanapubescans









Hoshi...P miranda









Sang...B vagans


----------



## puplove52

My avatar is Lily, and my other dog is frodo.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

smaughunter - beautiful T's! I've always liked basenji's too, they are so cute. What's their personality like?


----------



## OrangeAugust

This is Chester sitting on my stomach waiting for me to get out of bed and feed him one morning. ^_^
I rescued him from the streets last November. I love him a lot.

...Sorry if the pic comes out sideways like they sometimes do when I upload from my iPhone.


----------



## smaughunter

> smaughunter - beautiful T's! I've always liked basenji's too, they are so cute. What's their personality like?


Thank you.

Basenjis are definitely not for everyone, but for the right person they are awesome. My Kiora is a rescue and so she can be difficult; she had little socialization as a pup and so she is very untrusting of strangers, but I love her very much.

They are high energy. Kiora is 7 and she could go for hours but now she can also chill out which is great. When she was younger she was an energizer bunny.

They are independent. They are not dogs who will do repetitive tasks or tasks with no personal gain. They are a natural breed and became domesticated when humans needed dogs to pretty much take care of themselves. They do tend to bond closely with their families but to everyone else they remain aloof.

They are intelligent. Contrary to opinions of those not familiar with them (Re The Intelligence of Dogs by Stanley Coren) they are one of the most intelligent breeds. Intelligence does not equate to obedience and work drive. This is not to say that they won't preform or can't compete in dog sports but you have to work with them and keep it fun, a bored basenji is a non-working one. 

They are clowns. Basenjis have great senses of humor and like to have fun. It is important for anyone caring for one to also have one. Often their fun can be geared towards destruction. A basenji can figure out anything they set their mind to, which may be how to escape confinement or get their paws on something they want. 

If you are interested caring for one I recommend Checking out BRAT: Basenji Rescue and Transport. Because of their non conventional ways there are often basenjis available for adoption.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Cool! Maybe I'll look into one for my next dog. There are a couple in my obedience class and they seem like nice dogs but I have never had the pleasure of knowing one personally.


----------



## NozzALa

Here are both of my pets, sorry for the crappy iPod pic.

http://imgur.com/wBMynuk


----------



## carbonxxkidd

OrangeAugust and Nozz, beautiful kitties!!!


----------



## NozzALa

Thanks. He likes to sit there and just watch Lupin quite a bit.


----------



## OrangeAugust

carbonxxkidd said:


> OrangeAugust and Nozz, beautiful kitties!!!


Thanks! :-D


----------



## CalebsMum

Hi All 

I just joined last night and am venturing into the wonderful world of Betta's. Right now i keep Malawi Cichlids and some Tang's and have for about 7 years. A good few of them are wild, but having always liked betta's, i've decided now is the time to get myself one or possibly two Separate tanks of course).

I am also slave to two kitties who are my babies. Caleb...who is a Siamese Caramel Point and Idaho who is a cream Oriental.


----------



## NozzALa

Now that I finally got them from my iPod to my computer, here's another one of him watching my Betta intently.


----------



## isochronism

I have a slight problem. I have a small Blue Pearl Shrimp tank. It has been going for over a month. I began with six, very nice blue color. One is about to release eggs and I can see the eyes (with a watchmakers/jewelers loupe). 
I decided to add more and bought 10 from a different shrimp seller. The seller's auction pics were of very blue shrimp. I received them 6 days ago and released into my tank. The problem is that they are not blue. I assumed the color would develop....maybe two have the slightest hint of blue, but otherwise no color or slightly yellowish. Seller has 500+ feedback @ %100. I am not the least bit a stickler, but I do not desire a tank of breeding non-blue BPS. 
I contacted seller and am waiting a reply. 
Any opinions are greatly appreciated,


----------



## teeneythebetta

isochronism said:


> I have a slight problem. I have a small Blue Pearl Shrimp tank. It has been going for over a month. I began with six, very nice blue color. One is about to release eggs and I can see the eyes (with a watchmakers/jewelers loupe).
> I decided to add more and bought 10 from a different shrimp seller. The seller's auction pics were of very blue shrimp. I received them 6 days ago and released into my tank. The problem is that they are not blue. I assumed the color would develop....maybe two have the slightest hint of blue, but otherwise no color or slightly yellowish. Seller has 500+ feedback @ %100. I am not the least bit a stickler, but I do not desire a tank of breeding non-blue BPS.
> I contacted seller and am waiting a reply.
> Any opinions are greatly appreciated,


It might be best if you start your own thread in the "other fish" section of the forum..(here: http://www.bettafish.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=142 ) sorry I don't have enough experience to help you but making a thread there would allow more people to see it! Good luck!


----------



## carbonxxkidd

It's snowing in MN today (AGAIN    ) and I took a few pics of the kids (well, 3 out of 4). 
Titan wasn't impressed.









Orion loves it, he basically wants to stay outside all the time.









And Ganymede..."NOPE"









I apologize those pictures are gigantic...but felt the need to share.


----------



## Artemis

Titan is so cute! I like Orion's color as well and Ganymede...he's a cat. What do you expect him to do? Lol.


----------



## logisticsguy

This is our dog Goober. He is a nut. Also a great fish guard lord help anyone who would steal his fish friends.
He has been promoted to assistant fish keeper as he spends more time watching fish than I do.


----------



## MattsBettas

I remember seeing your dogs CJ! Full of energy.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Thanks Artemis! Ganymede really wanted to go outside on my deck so I let him, and he decided it wasn't a good idea, haha! He always does that too...he can see it snowing/raining from inside and still wants to go out there. Silly cat.


----------



## Viva

Orion is beautiful!


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Thank you! He is my handsome foster failure, I couldn't say no to that face....


----------



## Viva

Your cat is amazing too, fluffy and wild looking. He is so gorgeous...or is it a she? I can't tell by the name "Ganymede" hehe =p Where does that name originate?


----------



## crowntaillove3

I have my two bettas, Fireheart and Spikefin, three male guppies, Sir, Beast, and Boss (like a sir, like a beast, like a boss, my three favorite sayings) three long finned red minor tetras, Mo, Larry, and Curly, my one dwarf gourami, Squirt, (Sir Bubbles has died, my signature is messed up), my female guppy, Dalihla (who might be pregnant? Check out my "Free Guppies!" and "Guppy Spawn Log" threads in the Other Fish section for more info) three off Dalihla's fry from a previous birth, Pipsqueak, Rainer, and Marvin, my two golden mystery snails, Reginaldo and Regilina, and I have joint ownership of my sister's two guinea pigs, Buddy and Snickers.


----------



## Tigersoul101

I have in total 4 pets that I keep, but I often foster kittens (which you can view in my profile), and here are pictures of them.

*Mr.Violet*









*Gator* 









*Spitfire*









*Cheeta*


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Viva said:


> Your cat is amazing too, fluffy and wild looking. He is so gorgeous...or is it a she? I can't tell by the name "Ganymede" hehe =p Where does that name originate?


Thank you! He is legit one of the prettiest cats I've ever seen. Obviously I'm a bit biased, but you know. He is named after Jupiter's moon  My other cat, Callisto, is also a moon of Jupiter. Titan is Saturn's moon and Orion is a constellation. I'm a geek, haha.


Here's a pic of Callisto...she's not as chubby as she looks in this photo, I promise. Haha.


----------



## Viva

Awww she is cute, pretty green eyes. I like the name theme too, never really hear about those moons...or any moon but our own really. lol


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Haha I know, a lot of people ask me about my cat's names. It's kind of fun because I feel like I'm teaching people, haha. 

Most people think I named Titan because he's a tough guy...and then they laugh at him because he's so small. He is pretty tough, but nope, named after a moon!


----------



## ashlovesbettas

Nice pets everybody. 
I dont have pics. Sorry.:-(
Barret a black lab with some white.
Mike a ct betta fish
Molly a betta fish
Flames a hmpk betta fish
Dart a betta fish


----------



## Viva

Here's my boy Tucker staring down the betta and corys: (thats his favorite chair, and he sits on it like that every day)


----------



## crowntaillove3

He is sooo cute!! I wish I had a dog or a cat. When my cat died four years ago, my dad said that he could promise me that I would never have another pet until I move out. I've never had a dog in my life. But, ever since I got my two bettas, we have expanded to 16 pets in our house, soon to be more with a pregnant fish!


----------



## teeneythebetta

aww your pets are all so cute!

carbonxxkidd-omg! your cat and dogs are soo pretty! Very nice pictures!


----------



## Viva

crowntaillove3 said:


> He is sooo cute!! I wish I had a dog or a cat. When my cat died four years ago, my dad said that he could promise me that I would never have another pet until I move out. I've never had a dog in my life. But, ever since I got my two bettas, we have expanded to 16 pets in our house, soon to be more with a pregnant fish!


Thanks! I didn't get a dog til I was 17 when my dad finally wanted one, and unfortunately he was the most hyperactive puppy of all time and destroyed everything in sight. Luckily I don't live there anymore so I don't have to listen to his obnoxious barking and constant whining for attention. He's a lot calmer now but my dad spoils him and so he's still disobedient. Needless to say, I'd get a cat lol!


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Thanks teeney!

Viva, I LOVE how your cat sits in that chair! Priceless!!!


----------



## Viva

Thanks carbon, he's a little cutie!


----------



## BettaBreeder99

doggyhog said:


> I have a dog, 13 sheep, two rabbits, a hamster, and many many cats.
> 
> This is Darcy with one of her sheep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hamster, Magnolia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my New Zealand bunnies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darcy and one of the cats. She is SO gentle with them. I completely trust her with out little baby kittens too.


 I love your hammy! I have 4 (Momma, daddy, and the 2 babies <3). I also have 2 bunnies! Danda is a dutch rabbit from Rual King, and she LOVES dandilions. Wisteria, Wista, Wister, or Wistie for short, is a lop eared bunny. She's not a fan of dandilions, but she loves wild lettuce (That smooth leafy stuff in ur drive W., we call it wild lettuce, and it grows EVERY WHERE around the farm!). She and Danda spend the days in their huge cage on the front porch, and only come inside when the nights get chilly; only when temps get below 45F.


----------



## BettaBreeder99

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> A little update on my pets. I now have 2 female platies which gave birth to 14 more!! All going to a big 30 gallon!!
> 
> And my dear hamster passed away in my arms after 2 great years.  I did get a new one, this time an albino russian dwarf hamster.


Aren't Dwarfs just the cutest things? I've had Dwarfs for 5 yrs, and since then, ive had at least 4 liters of baby hamsters DROPPED ON ME BY THEIR JERKY PARENTS! lol. My newest liter, Stella and Skye, who are now 5 wks old. It all started with my Hamsters Squiggle and Widget, who I got for Easter. Then, they had a liter of 6-8. Lets see, their was: Wiggle, Twinkle, Ruby, Steelix, Onix, Grumpy, and that's all I remember. :-D. Then, Ruby's first liter, Winter and Snow. Then, Grumpy had a few I cant remember. Then, Rubys last liter was Kibbles and Bits. They, Onix, and Steelix were all black and white. Then, I got a new hammy from Lucasville's GIANT fleemarket, named Kupcake (I meant to spell it with a K.). Then later, Kibs died (sobz). I had Kups for another year 1/2, and one day we fogged the house (we had flea probs, we live on a farm, u know! :-D), and we put her outside on the grill. That sounds funny! Anyway, it was a Wednesday, so we went to Church. We came home, and I saw her paralyzed in her cage. She died in my arms (hands) a few mins later. That was the end to the hammy story for a while... Then, I got some hammies off of a friend. One got out and never came back. Then, I just had the 2. They were supposed to be girls, but Coo-Coo-Catchoo, babies! DERP DERP DERP, lol!


----------



## Mar

Darcy's really cute! I love his name 

Sorry in advance for all the pictures!!
I have 1 cat, 1 dog and 3 fish, that I'm healing. Then I have my 2 ADFs and my snail.

*Solus* - (You may not see it cause our ghost shrimp harassed him, but he's a spade tail:



*Perseus*- Crowntail:



Neglected at a LPS

*Still unnamed, but he's my little baby and I'm keeping him - Rosetail Halfmoon:*





His dorsal fin is really growing back! Really happy by the progress! 

*Haste (female) and Patience (male):*












Sorry for all the pictures!

When I used to take them out to feed them, I was easily able to identify Haste and Patience, since she was much bigger than him in comparison and had a small tail. He had bits of pink under his underarms.

Haste got her name, because when I was putting her back in the tank, she would jump from my hands into the water. Patience would wait until I fully submersed my hand, then he would slowly leave.

*Snail - Mystery Snail (unnamed lol):*


*
Cara - Border Collie:*





Cara is also a rescue dog. Her breeder didn't take care of her, and thought she couldn't walk. When she was given to us, we had to carry her inside the house. She peed everywhere and hid from us. She always flinched and to this day she's still scared of males, so we're guessing she was abused, but now she's my little baby and I love her to bits! 


*Neona - Domestic Short Hair:*





Took forever to get her to sit still!
She's a rescue kitty from the humane society. Her owners neglected her while she was pregnant and she had kittens. When we got her, she was sooo skinny I don't even know how to describe it! And the workers told us she was even skinnier when she was pregnant. That's just ridiculous!


----------



## TwilightNite

These are my wonderful pets! Sorry for the itty bitty first picture and all the seven enormous photos!


* The pet directory.....* 

#1 Checkers

#2 Micestro

#3 Lucy using her ball as a pillow

#4 Jack

#5 Lucy Again

#6 Micestro Action shot

#7 Angel 

#8 Marilyn


----------



## TwilightNite

Here are the last two... I could not fit them in the other post lol

Bublé










Opal


----------



## Destinystar

Such beautiful animals everyone has, thanks for sharing I love to see their pictures.

Mar its so neat that you also have a blue CT named Perseus. Cara is such a beautiful dog she looks so happy ! I also have a black and white dog who I adopted from my local shelter, his name is Barkley and he is a Corgi shepard mix. He is a big clown and always makes me laugh. 

Here is Barkley going for a ride in the truck he loves going for rides. He has a blue eye and a brown eye which always surprises people when they see him and they ask if he can see and of course he sees very well....lol


----------



## crowntaillove3

His eyes are so cool!


----------



## Mar

Thanks a lot!
Perseus just popped into my head when I first saw him.

I agree with crowntaillove3, his eyes are really cool! I love heterochromia in eyes , really beautiful and such a contrast! 
How old is Barkley?


----------



## Adnamac

Right now I just have all my betta, and my kitty cat. Baby. 

Hopefully in the near future I can add to the list. :-D

This is my Baby-cat, hanging out in a shopping bag on my sister's bed.


----------



## copperarabian

I've posted my other buddies earlier in this thread I think, so here's the newest.

On April 14 I adopted Kenji the African gray parrot. He lived with a fantastic couple his whole life since being weaned and only unfortunate circumstances caused them to find him a new home. They took excellent care of him, giving him harrison's pellets, vet care, and fresh fruits and veggies everyday. They raised a wonderful well rounded bird, and I feel so lucky to be able to include him in my life.

Kenji was hatched in 1993 making him 20 years old, but just like humans he still has a long life ahead of him.


----------



## Kithy

Meeko!


----------



## Viva

Kenji is amazing! I would love to meet an African Grey and maybe even own one one day.


----------



## WaterWolf100

This here is my 10 year old baby, Little Sunshine. (she's not so little anymore though!!) I like to call her my snugglebug. Luckily, she pays no attention to my boy, DiNozzo.


----------



## whiskandbowl

CopperArabian, Kenji is beautiful. I have a soft spot for greys ever since we had a TAG come through for sale at work. He was the sweetest thing.


----------



## copperarabian

Viva said:


> Kenji is amazing! I would love to meet an African Grey and maybe even own one one day.


Thankyou  They are pretty cool birds, super smart and very aware of whats going on around them. They need a very dedicated parront, and it's a bit of work finding new ways to keep his life interesting on a daily basis. I bet you'll get to meet one at some point, there are quite a few around. Volunteering at a parrot rescue is a sure way to meet one.

I got a cute video of him the other day  
http://youtu.be/mN8kDayAZHE



whiskandbowl said:


> CopperArabian, Kenji is beautiful. I have a soft spot for greys ever since we had a TAG come through for sale at work. He was the sweetest thing.


aww, I love Tenmeh's. They often have a beautiful lilac iridescence to them that isn't seen in the congos. Grays are fun birds, not my dream bird but I always thought it would be wonderful to include one in my life. Kenji is pretty sweet, he loves to give kisses. Earlier today(oh, actually yesterday - wow it's late) he beaked my finger a little hard and said "ouch that huuurts, no biting" LOL

My main motive for adopting Kenji was because of Rosie, When I'm not home I felt bad that she was alone in my room. She used to live with a African gray, and Kenji lived with a blue and gold his whole life so both are fairly well socialized bird on bird. They don't have to like each other, but having a companion in the same room is good physiologically in ways that my fish tanks can never offer. 

Rosie is one of my best friends, and I hope Kenji can be as well, I expect around 6 months to a year we'll be making friend ship bracelets lol

Here's Rosie


----------



## Viva

copperarabian said:


> Thankyou  They are pretty cool birds, super smart and very aware of whats going on around them. They need a very dedicated parront, and it's a bit of work finding new ways to keep his life interesting on a daily basis. I bet you'll get to meet one at some point, there are quite a few around. Volunteering at a parrot rescue is a sure way to meet one.
> 
> I got a cute video of him the other day
> http://youtu.be/mN8kDayAZHE
> 
> 
> aww, I love Tenmeh's. They often have a beautiful lilac iridescence to them that isn't seen in the congos. Grays are fun birds, not my dream bird but I always thought it would be wonderful to include one in my life. Kenji is pretty sweet, he loves to give kisses. Earlier today(oh, actually yesterday - wow it's late) he beaked my finger a little hard and said "ouch that huuurts, no biting" LOL
> 
> My main motive for adopting Kenji was because of Rosie, When I'm not home I felt bad that she was alone in my room. She used to live with a African gray, and Kenji lived with a blue and gold his whole life so both are fairly well socialized bird on bird. They don't have to like each other, but having a companion in the same room is good physiologically in ways that my fish tanks can never offer.
> 
> Rosie is one of my best friends, and I hope Kenji can be as well, I expect around 6 months to a year we'll be making friend ship bracelets lol
> 
> Here's Rosie


Rosie is gorgeous! And yeah, I can watch African Greys talking on Youtube for hours, literally! They're too hilarious! One day I'll talk with one


----------



## keepsmiling

Kenji and Rosie sounds familiar, are you on avian avenue or precisely parrots? They are gorgeous btw. Love the gif!


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

I want you all to meet my lovely little hamster girl, Holly. She was adopted by me around Christmas so I named her accordingly.


----------



## keepsmiling

Adorable!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Sooo cute!


----------



## Nicci Lu

The newest additions to our family:










Ghoulia and Monkey, our red ear sliders. They came as a surprise. My husband passed a guy on the side of the road who had a cooler full of them that he was giving away. The guy had kept them in his pond, but he was moving and couldn't take them with him. My husband, the big sap, took two. The ones left behind would have starved, he said.

They're cute as the dickens, and I love them. But you have no idea (or, probably y'all do) how much it kills me to have a 50 g tank that I can't keep fish in (unless said fish are food). Aaarghhh!

They are a great way to get rid of the excess frogbit in my fish tanks. They go nuts over the stuff. They get all the baby snails I find, too. Unfortunately, I can't pretty up their tank with plants- they're like bulls in a china shop. They try to eat everything, and what they won't eat, they tear up.


----------



## crowntaillove3

I would go nuts if I had a 50 gallon without fish in it. Congrats on the new additions!


----------



## Nicci Lu

crowntaillove3 said:


> I would go nuts if I had a 50 gallon without fish in it. Congrats on the new additions!


Thanks! Even worse, they're eventually going to need 140 gallons. Could you imagine?! 140 gallons, and no fish... <sigh> On the bright side, when that happens, that 50 g is all mine...


----------



## crowntaillove3

Evil plan time!


----------



## countyrd419

*Countyrd419 Other Pet's.*

I have two other pet dogs Kobe who is half Maltese/Shih Tzu (I believe another community member has a full breed Shih Tzu) and Remi who is a female German Short Haired Pointer. Here are a few pictures of them from a couple of years ago. Of course I have to include Rusty my Veil-Tail Betta.


----------



## keepsmiling

Lovely new pets added to this thread!
Countyrd419{I know where that is!} howdy neighbor! Lovely home & critters!


----------



## Flapmon

My turn! My turn!

I'm sorry I posted so many! I get too excited sometimes when I'm just .. Filled with love. <3

*Sawyer*









*Sawyer*









*Cinderella - who is actually turning out to be Prince Charming, even with a white spot on his belly.*









*Amethyst. (Seppuku*)









*Duke, the polite one.*









*Grumpy Cinderella and a sad Elliott. (Moving photo)*









*Prince; he was feeling unwell from the trip. I almost thought he wouldn't make it.*









*King, playing games.*









*Playful Elliott. <3*


----------



## countyrd419

All of the pets in this thread are just such a joy to watch.
Thank you everyone for sharing.


----------



## Susukihotaru

My dog Max, he is 9 years old and very spoiled, almost to the point of being annoying. He'll shove his wet nose in my hand to get me to pet him almost constantly, and he seems to know that annoys me, so he uses puppy eyes to get me to forgive him. He also turns over his basket of toys to get to the toy on the bottom, even if his favorite is on top. This annoys my mom, because he dumps them all out, spreads them all over the floor, and then picks one to play with. :lol:

























Ouji- He is the first betta I've gotten out of all the betta I own now, and I assume he is oldest, he is the biggest, but I really have no idea.









Arata- He gets impatient when I am about to feed him and tries to jump out. 









Ayumu- He is the only betta who always seems to have caught the back of his fins on some type of plant, I had to go out and buy new plants for his tank because he's so reckless, lol. 

















Yumenoke- I saw him in a petsmart and just couldn't leave him, and he kind of reminds me of a polar bear. 









My cory catfish- None really have a name but I started calling the peppered cory Big Mama recently. The one is much smaller, while the other one is a bit smaller, and both are always following her around.


----------



## keepsmiling

Great photos and adorable critters!


----------



## Fabi

Just fish! ~~


----------



## Fenghuang

I am pretty sure I've spammed this site enough with pictures of my bettas, so I'll leave them out of this. Two budgies, a red eared slider, a cat, some goldfish, a koi, and a pleco also share this house.

Here's Ari, my one year old tabby. No, he is not drunk.


----------



## keepsmiling

My family
Heartly as a pup


grown up



Gryphon






Kismet when my dog first found him in 09'

now


Cochise




continued


----------



## keepsmiling

Holly as a baby

getting a little red

and a little more

all grown up






continued..


----------



## keepsmiling

Elliot







continued..


----------



## keepsmiling

Pico







continued..


----------



## keepsmiling

Yuna{has one foot]







continued


----------



## keepsmiling

Elfe[found in my oak tree]




size comparison



continued


----------



## keepsmiling

My goldfish tank




some of the inhabitants






and that's it...until my bettas arrive!


----------



## countyrd419

Loved them all. Keep those pictures coming.
:-D


----------



## carbonxxkidd

keepsmiling, you have some gorgeous birds!!! Your bunny and dog are adorable too 

Your goldfish tank is probably the best tank I've ever seen that has housed goldies. So pretty.

What kind of bird is Gryphon? I've never seen one like him before.


----------



## keepsmiling

Hello, thank you both! Carbonxxkidd, Gryphon is a blue naped mousebird. He is very special and sweet. Well they all are. All except Holly & Heartly are rehomed or found. Thanks for the compliment on my goldie tank. It used to be a sw reef, but after many years and lots of $$, I decided to go fw. I promised my husband I could create a tank that was way easier to keep, and still pretty to look at. Particularly since I am the one taking care of everyone.;-) I do miss the sw sometimes, and I also wish it was two feet longer.....:-D


----------



## keepsmiling

Oh all of my goldfish have names, except the purple one. Anyone have some suggestions? I think she is a female. She reminds me of Thomas the train.:lol: Some people said she looked like a cat, a koala, and other assorted animals. Anything but a goldfish...lol.


----------



## countyrd419

Is Holly a Macaw and is Pico a Toucan? 
Anyway all of your pets are great.


----------



## keepsmiling

Hello, yes Holly is a red fronted macaw, and Pico is a male green aracari, one of the smallest in the toucan family{ramphastids}.


----------



## Flapmon

keepsmiling said:


> Oh all of my goldfish have names, except the purple one. Anyone have some suggestions? I think she is a female. She reminds me of Thomas the train.:lol: Some people said she looked like a cat, a koala, and other assorted animals. Anything but a goldfish...lol.


Can I ask why the golf ball?


----------



## keepsmiling

Sure, the sellers do that for size comparison.


----------



## countyrd419

*Names For Your Fish*

I do see the Thomas The Train resemblance. I would name her after one of the female characters.


----------



## Nicci Lu

Emily!


----------



## countyrd419

I have two other pets besides Rusty. I have Kobe who is half Maltese/Shih Tzu and Remi who is a German Short Haired Pointer. Here are some pictures from a few years ago and of course I must include Rusty.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Funny, funny! Not only do we have Russell the Shih Tzu, we have Loretta, Pearl and Joe the German Shorthaired Pointers...boy do we have good taste!!!

Remi is gorgeous!!!


----------



## DreamerHorse

Right now just Missy and her pretty babies, and my dad's and my betta fish, and my guppy.


----------



## keepsmiling

Awww kittehs!


----------



## SeaKnight

These are pics of my guys/Girl.

Bambi: 4 1/2 year old Great Dane

Tye: 6 yr old Maine **** mix

Dycen: 3 year old German Pinscher


There are more but I don't have pics of them on this computer:

Kermit, Robin, Sandy and Oso: the African Dwarfs

Hops, Bud, Weis and Errr : the Fire Bellied Toads (can ya tell my DH named them...lol...eye roll)

my guppies, mollies and platys: (Only the female Mollies have names) Pepper and Feather

my two Budgies: LaunchPad and Birdseed

and then the Syrian Hamster: Bayleigh's GingerFlower (Ginger for short)

I think that's everybody???


----------



## keepsmiling

Very cute!


----------



## SeaKnight

*How could I have forgotten???*

Just realized I forgot about Riley our 9ish year old Bernese Mountain Dog/Labrador Retriever cross (or so we were told).... He's a hard one to get a decent photo of:


----------



## Happyhobbit

Here are my babies! Cookie and Allie are in the same pic, Cookie is the tuxedo cat, and Allie it the tortuishell cat. Then we have Cooper, who steals food off of the counter, and sweet, shy Picasso, then last but not least, my sister's betta Ares. She has another female named Rosie but I do not own any pics of her.  Sorry about the huge pics. Everyone has wonderful pets!!!


----------



## Silverbeam

Cooookieeee NOM NOM NOM lol jk em


----------



## Happyhobbit

You DARE eat my cat?! lol, he reminds of an oreo and sebastian all mixed together into one incredibly adorable ball of fluff.


----------



## RowdyBetta

Cirrus, my HM










Dixie, my 2 yr old Golden Retriever and best friend









Maverick, my (sort of) rescued 1 1/2 yr old male cockatiel










And, Ladybird, my heart bird who passed away much much too soon at 10 yrs old. She died from complications after a night fright and a stroke. She died in my arms. 








I miss my flygirl...


----------



## keepsmiling

Everyone's family members are wonderful! I am sorry about your loss of Ladybird.


----------



## Newbettamommy13

Friski
9 years old, maine coone mix









Tiger
(aproximately) 3 years old, tabby mix 









My Beloved Mojo, who passed on today :'( SIP little buddy


----------



## Viva

R.I.P. 

Sorry for your loss.

Your cats are so cute


----------



## jaysee

My dog Buddy was put down today.


----------



## Viva

So sorry  I cant see the video/picture that you posted though.


----------



## keepsmiling

I am sorry for your loss. 


jaysee said:


> My dog Buddy was put down today.


Here is your video


----------



## BittyB

I am a pug person! :lol: Black is Jezebel "Supa Blaque" Monstor aka Jezzy. Fawn is Gweeb "McTrouble" Monstor.









My boy has a attachment to blankets. Even in summer we have to put a thin blanket on him to sleep but he looooves this blanket that grandma made him. 









And she's just a girly girl. If you put something on her, she prances around to find someone to show it to. :roll:









Also have a cat, Troibos Tea Tippaytappz aka Mr. T cuz I pittayed da foo' and adopted his a$$. But we just call him Troy or just cat. 









And poor Gweeb. I made him a blanket fort and the cat claimed it for himself....and Gweeb won't go claim it back and just woefully stares at me to help.


----------



## BittyB

jaysee said:


> My dog Buddy was put down today.


Sorry for your loss jaysee. Run free, Buddy.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

Here are my pets:

My hedgehog Diesel









My year old lab Cooper:









My Maltipoo K.C:









My orange tabby kitten Simba:









My blue grey cat Sam:









My sister's two goldfish Moucho and Moncho:









and My betta Peeta:


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

The goldfish do NOT live in that cup that is just for pictures they really live in a 40 gallon.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Awww, I've always wanted a hedgehog!


----------



## Thothgirl

Well There are the Ferrety Overlords:

Koan is the white one, Bear is on the quilt and Zee is doing her BEST impression of a savior. Bear and Zee look allot alike, the difference is mainly size.


----------



## GinjaHaZ

I have three wonder babies. Thinking of a Welsh Corgi soon. 

Lucifer: Red male HM

Ebony (Ebby): black female cat

Ethan: Yellow male Lab


----------



## Lamb

Everyone's pets are so beautiful!!!! <3

Other than my betta, I have this big guy (incidentally he LOVES being called "Big Guy") Lol.

*Apollo* My Great Pyrenees


----------



## Asira

Well, I have this:
2 dogs
8 rabbits
2 bettas
65 9 week old bettas of whom I'm not sure which I'm going to keep 
2 kuhli
7 dario dario
1 oto
3 cory habrosus

Pictures:

*Dogs*

Raya, 5 year (almost 6) old female Caucasian shepherd 









Igor, 9 year old male Caucasian shepherd 









*Rabbits*
(From left to right)


Grijsje (m, 3 y/o), Piepje (m, 3 y/o), Ripley (f, 5 y/o) and Syra (f, 5 y/o)









Sidney (f, 4 y/o) and Eros (m, 4 y/o)









Duffie (f, 3 y/o) and Bindi (f, 3 y/o)









*Bettas*

Amy, +- 6 or 7 months old, Trad. PK









Kai, +- 5 months old, Trad. PK









Want to take a look at the baby bettas? (They're mostly combtail/crowntail)
*http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=216842*


----------



## tigerhappy26

I have two bettas,5 cats (not all of cats live with me),a dog.


----------



## Viva

Wow those are some gorgeous rabbits Asira. Are they Angoras?


----------



## Asira

Viva said:


> Wow those are some gorgeous rabbits Asira. Are they Angoras?


Thanks :-D
No, they are what we call them in the Netherlands 'Teddy dwerg', could be 'Teddy dwarf'? Angoras have waaaayyy more fur and are way bigger.


----------



## PonyJumper101

*Here are my pets! First off....I own a very stubborn and high maintence cat named Ratchet. We rescued her from the SPCA about 12 years ago.*










*Here is my pony, Dudley  He is a 14hh Arabian/Welsh gelding. His show name is Twisted. This is us at our latest show! *










*And last but not least, my bettas! This is Fiji. A 7 month old halfmoon.*










*This is Cal a 3 1/2 month old veiltail. He is leaving on Tuesday to go live with my good friend/math tutor.*










*And lastly, this is Tsnuami a super delta! He is of unknown age. A pet store rescue!
*


----------



## xXGalaxyXx

accidentally posted twice, sorry! actual pictures are below.


----------



## xXGalaxyXx

Here's a lump of pictures of a few of my pets. Can't remember which ones I've posted here already, so I'll just toss in as many as I can find, hehe.
Sorry for the big pictures, I wasn't able to resize most of them.

My cats:

Rusty









Sammy









Sakura









MJ (I don't have many pictures of her or Snipe and they're not too good, so I'm sorry you can't really see their faces cx)









Snipe









Terezi









Reptiles:

Leo









Sozan









Ruby









Gatorade









Nagaina (doesn't really show anything but her back, she's not exactly fond of me hehe)









Other:

Pepper









Frankie









Cloud 









One of the hermit crabs when we first got them. I can't remember which one is in the picture - maybe Broseph?









Not even going to go into fish here, there's too many of them. I think I also have some pictures of my horse and rat somewhere, too - I'll have to dig around.
Sorry for the really long photospam! hehe


----------



## Elsewhere

I am the proud owner of:
2 female dogs
2 male cats
8 female Bettas
3 male Bettas
5 Albino Corydora Catfish
4 Otocinclus Catfish
2 grown golden Mystery Snails and their children

Not even going to get into the fish besides my boys XD

Dogs:

Daisy; Mutt, believed to be German Sheppard/Whippet/Hound








Holly; British Golden Retriever









Cats:

August; No clue








Norman; American Shorthair









Male Bettas:

Pigg; Double Tail Halfmoon








Atlas; Delta








Boreas; Halfmoon


----------



## Viva

Asira said:


> Thanks :-D
> No, they are what we call them in the Netherlands 'Teddy dwerg', could be 'Teddy dwarf'? Angoras have waaaayyy more fur and are way bigger.


 
Ahh I see. We have a couple English Angoras at my work and they're the only fluffy bunny breed I know of lol. Never heard of a Teddy dwerg/dwarf before. They are soooo cute!!!! I have a Lionhead rabbit, she's a little cutie!


----------



## LoveLee

Here's Pepe, BabaLou and Lola Pug (Hug)

I am new to the site. I am really digging everyone's pics! Thx


----------



## Midori

Lol I'm not the only with a zoo! 

4 Horses
1 Cat
1 Leopard Gecko 
2 Dogs
and 1 Betta fishy. 

This is Sundanz he just turned 30 on the 3rd. He is Reg. Arabian, and Ex stallion. 

 This is Sundanz's buddy Stripe he is 28 Quarter Horse. He thinks he is tiny but he isn't he is rather big. At least compared to Sundanz. 

This is Coso our Princess and first horse. She is about 18 she is a Peruvian Paso. She is the sweetest thing, but sadly was abused before we got her. She at this point in her life can't been ridden anymore. It ticks her off to no end. 

 This is Khemo, Coso's white knight about 17 and is an Arabian. This guy is wonderful but very picky about his people. We bought him because his past owner(A man in his 80's) needed to sell him and this horse is finicky about people. It took him 5+ years to warm up to my mom. We have only owned him for a few years but have known him for about 10. 

 This is Boots our cat, thankfully he isn't one of those cats who thinks fish in tanks and bowls are for eating. I am not really sure how old he around 10. 

 This is my Leopard Gecko Mindy, I wanted a snake at the time so my more compromised turns out she better then one. She has an amazing personality and even her vet commented she has personality compared to most LG he sees. 

 This is Bubble who is 7 year old Wire Hair Dachshund/Lhasa Apso Cross. 

 This is a baby picture of my Lhasa Apso Momo, he is 2 now but I don't seem to have any grown up photos of him on my laptop. x_x He is my baby, and darling though a bit stubborn at times I think mainly because he is so smart.


----------



## trissten

titusthebetta said:


> This is Zoey. ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's such an oddball of a cat. Never cuddles, hates tuna fish, doesn't blink twice at catnip, eats like a bird, and believes she could make it as an outdoor cat (all of us highly doubt that). And she plays fetch sometime, but only if it's with a crumpled piece of paper. She's never been around one of my fish before, so I have no idea what she will be like when I bring Mori home.


----------



## trissten

titusthebetta said:


> This is Zoey. ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's such an oddball of a cat. Never cuddles, hates tuna fish, doesn't blink twice at catnip, eats like a bird, and believes she could make it as an outdoor cat (all of us highly doubt that). And she plays fetch sometime, but only if it's with a crumpled piece of paper. She's never been around one of my fish before, so I have no idea what she will be like when I bring Mori home.


----------



## trissten

Best Cat Food: A Complete Guide for your Cat


----------

